#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Попросили быть крестной мамой!!!

## Neroli

Здравствуйте, Добрые Люди!

Подруга попросила быть крестной мамой ее сына. 
Обяснила ей, что уж точно не христианка (!) а она сказала, что для нее это не имеет значения!  :Frown:  

Все равно отказалась. Она, похоже, обиделась. 

Теперь думаю, может зря отказалась? 

Есть ли какие-нибудь мнения на этот счет.  :Confused:

----------


## Руслан

Конечно зря. Нам Геше-ла говорил, что если вас просят сходить в церковь и поставить свечку - не сомневайтесь, делайте! Институт крестных родителей - неплохой повод установить тесные отношения с жс и больше им помогать. Главное мотивация!

Счастья!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Может и не зря. В конце концов, крёстный отец или крёстная мать - это человек, берущий на себя ответственность за духовное воспитание ребёнка.
И хотя смыслы этих ритуалов уже порой забылись... 
Честнее, как по мне, всё таки не брать ответственность за то, чем не будешь заниматься.
Тем более в доме Божьем.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

А если бы не было этих религиозных различий - хотелибы Вы стать крёстной матерью этому ребёнку?

----------


## Neroli

Хм. 
Ничего не имею против! Единственное чего сделать не смогу, так это воспитать его христианином.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

А разве это требуется от Вас?

----------


## Galina

Я очень в вежливой форме отказываю.

----------


## Neroli

Эх, хорошая штука Дзен...

Буду честной, от меня требуется быть "второй" мамой, и заменить в случае чего "первую". Обряд крещения меня к этому просто обяжет (таково мое внутрее восприятие). 
Это не значит, что я не захочу помочь мальчику.  Просто боюсь быть обязанной это сделать.

Увы мне, но все остальные обяснения, как не жаль, прямо таки от лукавого.  :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

Вообще-то для того, чтобы быть крестной матерью, Вам надо быть самой крещеной на протяжение некоторого времени (по-моему, минимум полгода), и кажется, чтобы Вы незадолго до обряда причащались. Иначе священник откажет. Так было с моей супругой.

----------


## Шаман

По-моему, если для того, чтобы быть крёстной мамой, (крёстным отцом) ( :Smilie: ) не требуется крещение, т.е. если ОТК пропустит, то почему бы не стать?
Когда меня один раз попросили поприсутствовать на отпевании, когда у моей подруги умерла бабушка, я с неохотой, но пошёл. Не потому что в церковь, а потому что ленивый.

----------


## sidhi

Бодхичита она и в церкви Бодхичита!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2Шаман
Не, я точно знаю - с Татьяной так было. Она даже специально покрестилась - но ей сказали, что неделя - не срок)))

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Шаман

По крайней мере, это уже будет не по причине отказа как такового, а по причине того, что не пропустило ОТК.
Умение перевести стрелки в нужном направлении может принести много пользы для БВЖС  :Smilie: 

Кстати, вдруг формальностей и не потребуется? ИМХО по-разному бывает.

----------


## Борис

Ну, знаете!..

До этого как минимум о двух разных случаях мне рассказывали, когда женщину-буддистку просили быть крестной мамой и возражений не принимали.  :Smilie: 

И вот третий такой случай...

Если православие рассматривать в отрыве от его сотериологической перспективы, то оно вполне сойдет за русские обычаи, "культурный фон", так сказать, культурную среду, в которой нам можно и нужно практиковать Путь Освобождения.

Вот только всегда ли получится рассматривать православие в этом самом отрыве (от его сотериологической перспективы)? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

А я вот - крестный отец. Стал им, когда уже был буддистом.


PS. Я сменил имя на форуме. Прежнее - чжан чуб чой.

----------


## Буль

Neroli, родная мама ребёнка *доверяет* Вам быть второй мамой. Следовательно, ответственность за это действие и его последствия она принимает. А Вы отказываетесь не потому, что не хотите помочь, а из-за того, что Вы не можете воспитать ребёнка христианином. А это является обязательным условием со стороны родной матери ребёнка?

Для всех: если нужно быть крещёным - будь им! У церкви нет механизма проверки как давно Вы крестились и крестились ли вообще  :Smilie:

----------

Olle (04.12.2012), Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Касный

Neroli, ну так духовно воспитывайте его :-))  только уже не по христиански а по буддистки !

----------


## Топпер

Странные советы дают некоторые буддисты.
По православным канонам крёстная или крёстный не может быть неправославным. Если кто-то сомневается, сходите на кураевщину и задайте там вопрос.

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011), Маркион (04.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Привет Руслан




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Руслан_ 
> *Конечно зря. Нам Геше-ла говорил, что если вас просят сходить в церковь и поставить свечку - не сомневайтесь, делайте! Институт крестных родителей - неплохой повод установить тесные отношения с жс и больше им помогать. Главное мотивация!*


Такой вопрос: а если кто-то попросит покреситься, а потом причащаться буддиста, стоит ли это тоже делать, что бы не доставлять страдание отказом просящему?
С уважением.
Топпер.

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Шаман

Креститься да причащаться точно не стоит, т.к. если ты при этом остаёшься буддистом, то, получается, что прибегаешь к обману. Пусть даже с благими намерениями.
Если же ничего подобного не требуется, так почему бы нет?
Сейчас в социуме существует понятие "граждансий брак", да и обычные браки не обязательно связаны с венчанием в церкви. В мафии "крёстный отец", видимо, никак не связан с церковыными обрядами.
Так что если есть возможность стать "гражданским" крёстным отцом (крёстной мамой), так почему бы нет.
Опять-таки, если есть такая возможность, конечно.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Шаман.

****Креститься да причащаться точно не стоит, т.к. если ты при этом остаёшься буддистом, то, получается, что прибегаешь к обману. Пусть даже с благими намерениями****

А как Вы проводите границу межу крещением - причастием и ритуалом становления крёстным? По какому критерию?

****Если же ничего подобного не требуется, так почему бы нет?****

Ещё раз пишу: для того, чтобы стать крёстным требуется самому принять крещение (по православным канонам) и никак иначе. Нельзя служить «двум богам»

****Сейчас в социуме существует понятие "граждансий брак", да и обычные браки не обязательно связаны с венчанием в церкви. ****

Вообще это называется сожительство, а в православии «блудное сожительство»  :Smilie: . Гражданский брак - это как раз брак заключённый в ЗАГСе в гражданском так сказать органе. От «духовного брака» - венчания тем и отличается, что таинство венчания в этом случае не проводиться.

****В мафии "крёстный отец", видимо, никак не связан с церковыными обрядами. Так что если есть возможность стать "гражданским" крёстным отцом (крёстной мамой), так почему бы нет****

А при чём здесь мафия и гражданский «крёстный отец»? Девушку, открывшую тему, разве попросили стать во главе преступного сообщества?  :Smilie: 
Речь, по моему, о христианском крещении и крёстных - христианах, а таковое с буддисткой - крёстной по определению невозможно.

Вообще всё это мне напомнило прошлогодний скандал в РПЦ, когда один священник обвенчал двух геев  :Big Grin:  Зачем они это сделали, совершенно непонятно. Если сказано, что таинство венчания возможно только между мужчиной и женщиной, что и спорить не о чем. А они всё - равно решили венчаться. Как будто незаконное венчание его узаконит. 
Здесь тоже самое: чего буддисты судят, рядят: можно - нельзя, когда в первую очередь надо спросить православного священника - ритуал, то всё таки православный. 
С уважением. Топпер.

----------

Кузьмич (07.12.2012)

----------


## Karma Choe Drak

Я вряд ли бы согласился на роль крестного. На поверхности это выглядит не слишком обременительно, но - на уровне создания кармических связей и непонимания ответственности за свой поступок - вряд ли полезно, скорей запутает.

----------


## Топпер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Karma Choe Drak_ 
> *Я вряд ли бы согласился на роль крестного. На поверхности это выглядит не слишком обременительно, но - на уровне создания кармических связей и непонимания ответственности за свой поступок - вряд ли полезно, скорей запутает.*


Присоединяюсь.
Это потворствование погружению в учения не выводящие из сансары

----------


## wsk

У меня была похожая ситуация.  Дабы не создавать конфликтов со знакомыми, я сказал что не против, и даже за!, но разрешит ли священник? И прямо при просящих позвонил в Александро-Невскую Лавру. Спросил, можно ли мне буддисту быть крестным папой?..  Что вызвало большое удивление на том конце провода. Ну и в общем отказали.  "Очень жаль" сказал я.

Знакомым обижаться было не на кого. (Не на РПЦ же...)

И волки сыты и овцы целы...

----------

Кузьмич (07.12.2012)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Этот вопрос относится к религиозным ролевым играм  :Smilie:  Если кто-то играет роль буддиста, то ему трудно играть роль крестного или причащаться. Боязно. В христианстве страшатся кары Господней, а в буддизме боятся «запачкаться» о заблудших иноверцев и накопить дурную карму. Везде свои правила игры. И чего только не напридумывает наш озабоченный правилами и ритуалами ум, разделяющий людей по признакам принадлежности к той или иной религии... Однако на самом деле карма накапливается как раз от таких «делений-разделений» и собственной религиозной ограниченности, которая выстраивает вокруг чистого зеркала ума разноцветный калейдоскоп собственных заморочек...

----------


## Буль

> _Такой вопрос: а если кто-то попросит покреситься, а потом причащаться буддиста, стоит ли это тоже делать, что бы не доставлять страдание отказом просящему?
> _


Чонг Ам Суним как-то сказал мне: если человек нуждается в помощи но не принимает от её Вас только потому что Вы - буддист скажите ему что Вы не буддист.

----------


## Буль

> _Креститься да причащаться точно не стоит, т.к. если ты при этом остаёшься буддистом, то, получается, что прибегаешь к обману. Пусть даже с благими намерениями.
> _


Если передо мной встанет выбор обмануть и оказать помощь или не обманывать и не оказывать - я выберу первое, ибо обман является меньшим злом нежели неоказание помощи нуждающимся

----------


## Буль

> _
> Ещё раз пишу: для того, чтобы стать крёстным требуется самому принять крещение (по православным канонам) и никак иначе. Нельзя служить «двум богам»
> _


А почему Вы решили что прохождение обряда крещения является служением "двум богам"? 

Определение Таинства Крещения, согласно Катехизису свт. Филарета Дроздова: "Крещение есть Таинство, в котором верующий, при троекратном погружении тела в воду, с призыванием Бога Отца, и Сына, и Святого Духа, *умирает для жизни плотской, греховной и возрождается от Духа Святого в жизнь духовную, святую*"

Т.е. никто не требует от Вас отказаться от Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи, там речь вообще об этом не идёт.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте 

Бао: ****Чонг Ам Суним как-то сказал мне: если человек нуждается в помощи но не принимает от её Вас только потому что Вы - буддист скажите ему что Вы не буддист.****

А обманывать нехорошо  :Smilie: 

****Если передо мной встанет выбор обмануть и оказать помощь или не обманывать и не оказывать - я выберу первое, ибо обман является меньшим злом нежели неоказание помощи нуждающимся****

А Вы уверены, что это Ваш выбор? Мне кажется, что это выбор человека: принять или не принять выбор от буддиста. Зачем обманывать? Не хочет принимать помощь, пусть непринимает.

Аркадию:
****а в буддизме боятся «запачкаться» о заблудших иноверцев и накопить дурную карму. ****

Почему обязательно бояться?  Просто, зачем заниматься тем, что не приносит пользы? Какую пользу принесёт то, что ребёнок станет крещённым? 

****Однако на самом деле карма накапливается как раз от таких «делений-разделений» и собственной религиозной ограниченности, которая выстраивает вокруг чистого зеркала ума разноцветный калейдоскоп собственных заморочек...****

Что поделать, наша жизнь как раз и состоит из таких разделений. А тут вопрос чисто практический возник: принимать ли участие в кристинах. Попробуйте сказать священнику про омрачения и разделения в уме, посмотрим, поможет ли. 
Или такой негативный пример: заберитесь в спальню к жене «Братка», и когда он Вас застукает, попробуйте рассказать ему о дуалистическом видении.

****Везде свои правила игры****

Составляющие Восьмеричного Пути - это по вашему игра, или они всё же необходимы?
Например, правильное понимание?

Всех благ. Топпер.

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011), Кузьмич (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Бао.

****А почему Вы решили что прохождение обряда крещения является служением "двум богам"?****

Это не я решил. Это православные  :Smilie:  Вы перед крещением спросите у священника, можно ли вам будет после данного мероприятия стремится к Ниббане и заниматься буддийскими практиками для достижения оных. И прибавьте, что не верите в творение богом и в то,  что Иисус искупил наши грехи и т.д. А потом скажите, что верите в карму, реинкарнацию и т.д. Посмотрим, захочет ли он вас крестить. 

****Определение Таинства Крещения, согласно Катехизису свт. Филарета Дроздова: "Крещение есть Таинство, в котором верующий, при троекратном погружении тела в воду, с призыванием Бога Отца, и Сына, и Святого Духа, умирает для жизни плотской, греховной и возрождается от Духа Святого в жизнь духовную, святую"****

А дух святой, который вроде как входит при данном мероприятии, это что или кто по-Вашему? 

****Т.е. никто не требует от Вас отказаться от Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи, там речь вообще об этом не идёт****

Крещение, это по - моему, как принятие на работу. Вы ознакомились с требованиями к должности и поставили подпись - крестились.
 Например, символ веры:
Символ Веры
"Верую во единаго Бога Отца, Вседержителя, Творца небу и земли, видимым же всем и невидимым. И во единаго Господа Иисуса Христа, Сына Божия, Единороднаго, Иже от Отца рожденнаго прежде всех век; Света от Света, Бога истинна от Бога истинна, рожденна, несотворенна, единосущна Отцу, Имже вся быша. Нас ради человек и нашего ради спасения сшедшаго с небес и воплотившагося от Духа Свята и Марии Девы, и вочеловечшася. Распятаго же за ны при Понтийстем Пилате, и страдавша, и погребенна. И воскресшаго в третий день по Писанием. И возшедшаго на небеса, и седяща одесную Отца. И паки грядущаго со славою судити живым и мертвым, Егоже Царствию не будет конца. И в Духа Святаго, Господа Животворящего, Иже от Отца исходящаго, Иже со Отцем и Сыном споклоняема и сславима, глаголавшего пророки. Во едину Святую, Соборную и Апостольскую Церковь. Исповедую едино крещение во оставление грехов. Чаю воскресения мертвых, и жизни будущаго века. Аминь".

И как Вы его совместите с основными буддийскими концепциями? Если же Вы принимаете только для вида, то это по - моему лицемерие. 
Есть, конечно, масса эзотериков, которые смешивают всё в одну кучу, по причине недопонимания, но пристало ли это буддистам? 
С уважением. Топпер.

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Буль

_****Чонг Ам Суним как-то сказал мне: если человек нуждается в помощи но не принимает от её Вас только потому что Вы - буддист скажите ему что Вы не буддист.****

А обманывать нехорошо_ 

Не оказывать необходимую помощь на мой взгляд ещё хуже. Решение: извлекаем максимум полезного из невыгодной сделки  :Smilie: 

_Мне кажется, что это выбор человека: принять или не принять выбор от буддиста. Зачем обманывать? Не хочет принимать помощь, пусть непринимает._

Вы никогда не спасали из капкана попавшее туда животное? Оно не хочет чтобы Вы приближались и даже может Вас кусить...

----------


## Буль

_
****А почему Вы решили что прохождение обряда крещения является служением "двум богам"?****

Это не я решил. Это православные _ 

А Вы их не слушайте. Делайте благое дело на благо всех живых существ

_Вы перед крещением спросите у священника, можно ли вам будет после данного мероприятия стремится к Ниббане и заниматься буддийскими практиками для достижения оных. И прибавьте, что не верите в творение богом и в то,  что Иисус искупил наши грехи и т.д. А потом скажите, что верите в карму, реинкарнацию и т.д. Посмотрим, захочет ли он вас крестить._ 

А зачем я буду ему об этом говорить? Моя задача пообщаться со священнником или помочь живым существам?

_
А дух святой, который вроде как входит при данном мероприятии, это что или кто по-Вашему?_ 

Во-первых он "вроде как" не входит, а во-вторых я считаю это выдумкой, которая не может мне повредить

_Крещение, это по - моему, как принятие на работу. Вы ознакомились с требованиями к должности и поставили подпись - крестились._

Это только по-Вашему так  :Smilie:  Лично я, например, крещён в возрасте одного годика, и ни с какими требованиями не ознакамливался. Что же мне теперь - не быть буддистом?

_Например, символ веры:
Символ Веры
"Верую во единаго Бога Отца, Вседержителя, Творца небу и земли, видимым же всем и невидимым. И во единаго Господа Иисуса Христа, Сына Божия, Единороднаго... И как Вы его совместите с основными буддийскими концепциями?_ 

Никак. А для чего бы это было нужно?

_Если же Вы принимаете только для вида, то это по - моему лицемерие._

Это - желание помочь живому существу.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Приветствую, Топпер!




> Почему обязательно бояться? Просто, зачем заниматься тем, что не приносит пользы? Какую пользу принесёт то, что ребёнок станет крещённым?


А Вы всегда знаете где польза, а где нет? Может это будет благом для ребенка. Понятие пользы весьма относительно и универсальной пользы быть не может. Мы живем в православной среде с соответствующими культурно-историческими и кармическими особенностями, и эти обстоятельства необходимо учитывать. 




> Что поделать, наша жизнь как раз и состоит из таких разделений. А тут вопрос чисто практический возник: принимать ли участие в кристинах. Попробуйте сказать священнику про омрачения и разделения в уме, посмотрим, поможет ли. 
> Или такой негативный пример: заберитесь в спальню к жене «Братка», и когда он Вас застукает, попробуйте рассказать ему о дуалистическом видении.


Говорить нужно то, что соотносится с условиями и обстоятельствами. Я сейчас говорю это на буддийском форуме, т.к. надеюсь что здесь не одни священники и братки  :Smilie: 




> Составляющие Восьмеричного Пути - это по вашему игра, или они всё же необходимы? Например, правильное понимание?


Правильное понимание – это не игра, но оно не достигается какими-либо N-ичными путями, поскольку истинное понимание не есть набор последовательных итераций. Будда Шакьямуни дал один из возможных методов работы со своим умом, другие учителя прошлого давали иные методы. Каждый следует тому, что ему больше подходит. В Тхераваде больше говорят о Самма-диттхи, тогда как в Махаяне предпочитают большее внимание уделять 6-ти Парамитам, а в Тантре, Дзэне или Дзогчене могут встретиться совсем иные подходы. Но однако все это в целом называется буддизмом. Если формально сравнить все эти многообразные методы, то обнаружится куча противоречий, которые постоянно и выплескиваются на БФ. Вот это и есть игра в вербальные погремушки  :Smilie:  Если же говорить о том, что является необходимым, то у каждого будет свой ответ, поскольку категория необходимости также относительна. Если для Вас Восьмеричный путь – необходимость, то таков Ваш выбор, а, сделав выбор, приобретаешь необходимость...

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Аркадий.


****А Вы всегда знаете где польза, а где нет? Может это будет благом для ребенка. Понятие пользы весьма относительно и универсальной пользы быть не может.****
****Правильное понимание – это не игра, но оно не достигается какими-либо N-ичными путями, поскольку истинное понимание не есть набор последовательных итераций.****

Как раз не всегда. Именно поэтому приходиться опираться на Каноны. Чегой то там, мне помниться есть про приверженность к ложным ритуалам, которые рассматриваются в свете  правильного понимания. 
Вот крещение, с т.з «Буддизма», чем будет являться? 
Понятно, что мы можем отнестись  к нему только как к красивой культурной традиции, это одно, если же мы понимаем внутреннюю суть данного ритуала, то, мне кажется, что это как бы подразумевает согласие с ним или несогласие. Если согласие, то непонятно как совместить его с Дхаммой. Если несогласие, то я не понимаю, зачем оно (крещение) вообще нужно буддисту. 


****Говорить нужно то, что соотносится с условиями и обстоятельствами. Я сейчас говорю это на буддийском форуме, т.к. надеюсь что здесь не одни священники и братки****

Я тоже надеюсь  :Smilie: 
 Но, Вы согласны, что всё-таки, противоречий быть не должно в обоих случаях. Т.е. должен быть некий общий стержень рассуждений? 


****Правильное понимание – это не игра, но оно не достигается какими-либо N-ичными путями, поскольку истинное понимание не есть набор последовательных итераций.****

Но, на начальном этапе, когда ещё нет опыта правильного понимания, мы ведь следуем ему на интеллектуальном уровне? Т.е. принимаем в виде догм, в какой то степени. Следует ли нам от них отказываться?

****Будда Шакьямуни дал один из возможных методов работы со своим умом, другие учителя прошлого давали иные методы. Каждый следует тому, что ему больше подходит. ****

Другие учителя - это другие. Если это не Буддизм, то зачем это рассматривать.


****В Тхераваде больше говорят о Самма-диттхи, тогда как в Махаяне предпочитают большее внимание уделять 6-ти Парамитам, а в Тантре, Дзэне или Дзогчене могут встретиться совсем иные подходы. Но однако все это в целом называется буддизмом. Если формально сравнить все эти многообразные методы, то обнаружится куча противоречий, которые постоянно и выплескиваются на БФ.****

Вообще интересно, это противоречия чисто формальные или всё же последователи разных течений внутри Буддизма получают разные плоды. Как Вы считаете?
Т.е. например Ниббана и состояние Будды Махаяны - это одно и то же? (Я имею ввиду не различия этих состояний в описании Махаяны там, понятно, что деление проводится и описывается, насколько они различны). Или это принципиально различный опыт?

****Вот это и есть игра в вербальные погремушки Если же говорить о том, что является необходимым, то у каждого будет свой ответ, поскольку категория необходимости также относительна. Если для Вас Восьмеричный путь – необходимость, то таков Ваш выбор, а, сделав выбор, приобретаешь необходимость...****

Разве он не необходим для всех буддистов? Оставив даже формальное его истолкование, так сказать, оставив вербальные погремушки. Возможно ли достижение результата без самих этих составляющих?

Всех благ. Топпер.

----------


## Касный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *Креститься да причащаться точно не стоит, т.к. если ты при этом остаёшься буддистом, то, получается, что прибегаешь к обману. Пусть даже с благими намерениями.
> Если же ничего подобного не требуется, так почему бы нет?
> Сейчас в социуме существует понятие "граждансий брак", да и обычные браки не обязательно связаны с венчанием в церкви. В мафии "крёстный отец", видимо, никак не связан с церковыными обрядами.
> Так что если есть возможность стать "гражданским" крёстным отцом (крёстной мамой), так почему бы нет.
> Опять-таки, если есть такая возможность, конечно.*


Насколько я помню, понятия "Крестного отца" вышло именно из итальянской мафии. Семья в Италии ущемлялась властью и другими структурами, и для того чтобы дать отпор ущемляющим, семьи начали обьединяться в кланы. Для этого как раз и понадобилось церковное понятие "Крестный отец" и "Крестная мать".

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> ...Понятно, что мы можем отнестись к нему только как к красивой культурной традиции, это одно, если же мы понимаем внутреннюю суть данного ритуала, то, мне кажется, что это как бы подразумевает согласие с ним или несогласие. Если согласие, то непонятно как совместить его с Дхаммой. Если несогласие, то я не понимаю, зачем оно (крещение) вообще нужно буддисту.


Дхарма – это не просто набор цитат из Канона или из других буддийских текстов. Закон существует вне зависимости от тех, кто его открыл. Проблема совместимости возникает только тогда, когда нужно «вогнать» жизнь в ограниченный набор постулатов. А если этого не делать, то не будет и проблемы с совместимостью... Буддистам крещение может и не к чему, но родившийся малыш еще никаким буддистом не является и, возможно, им никогда и не станет.




> Но, на начальном этапе, когда ещё нет опыта правильного понимания, мы ведь следуем ему на интеллектуальном уровне? Т.е. принимаем в виде догм, в какой то степени. Следует ли нам от них отказываться?


Это каждый решает сам. Однако догматизм во всех его формах – проблема для духовного развития. Чтобы чему-то следовать совсем не обязательно становиться догматиком.




> Вообще интересно, это противоречия чисто формальные или всё же последователи разных течений внутри Буддизма получают разные плоды. Как Вы считаете?
> Т.е. например Ниббана и состояние Будды Махаяны - это одно и то же? (Я имею ввиду не различия этих состояний в описании Махаяны там, понятно, что деление проводится и описывается, насколько они различны). Или это принципиально различный опыт?


Я убежден, что реализации такого уровня совершенно одинаковы не только внутри разных направлений буддизма, но и во всех остальных аутентичных учениях, несмотря на то, что они называются и описываются по разному. Но это лишь моя личная точка зрения, и я ее никому не навязываю. Противоречия всегда существуют только на уровне ума, омраченного теми или иными философскими концепциями. Однако в самом уме никаких противоречий нет и быть не может. Проблема в том, что объяснить сущность ума, как впрочем и все реальное, словами невозможно, а поэтому в каждое время и в каждую эпоху появляются различные варианты такого объяснения, которые лучше соотносятся с особенностями текущей коллективной кармы...




> Разве он не необходим для всех буддистов? Оставив даже формальное его истолкование, так сказать, оставив вербальные погремушки. Возможно ли достижение результата без самих этих составляющих?


А как я могу Вам ответить без «вербальных погремушек». Тогда мой ответ будет таков: «...............»  :Smilie:  Еще раз хочу повторить, что «необходимость» – это категория относительная. Если человек обретет реализации с помощью какого-то метода, например через Восьмеричный Путь Тхеравады, то он может потом сказать, что этот метод был для него необходим. Но вот согласится ли с ним другой, кто, обретя те же результаты, воспользовался иными подходами? На пути к Освобождению нет, как многие считают, асфальтированной дороги с указателями пройденных километров. И, более того, эта «дорога» не находится даже в собственности буддистов  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Добрый вечер Аркадий.


****Дхарма – это не просто набор цитат из Канона или из других буддийских текстов.****

Тут я с Вами полностью согласен.

****Закон существует вне зависимости от тех, кто его открыл. Проблема совместимости возникает только тогда, когда нужно «вогнать» жизнь в ограниченный набор постулатов. А если этого не делать, то не будет и проблемы с совместимостью... ****

Я тоже так когда-то думал. Проблема в том, что жизнь постоянно подкидывает какие то практические вопросы. Поэтому часто нужны некие «буйки», которые бы обозначили «форватер». Если же этого не делать, то и практических выводов никаких, так же не сделать. Часто на вопросы о жизни отвечают: «полагайтесь на свою мудрость». Такие ответы, что есть, что нет. Никакой пользы не несут. Этим кстати, часто страдают ньюэйджеровские течения: много красивых слов о недуальности, а на выходе «пшик»

****Буддистам крещение может и не к чему, но родившийся малыш еще никаким буддистом не является и, возможно, им никогда и не станет****

я подразумевал  именно  буддиста, принимающего участие в крещении. Про ребёнка речь не вёл.


****Это каждый решает сам. Однако догматизм во всех его формах – проблема для духовного развития. Чтобы чему-то следовать совсем не обязательно становиться догматиком****


Может быть, мы несколько разные понятия вкладываем в термин догматизм? Я называю «догматизмом» именно следование чему-либо, но без ненужного синкретизма. Плюс, принятая на уровне интеллекта информация,  которая пока не подтверждена личным опытом. Если отвергать такие «догматы», то мне кажется тяжеловато двигаться в нужном направлении.

****Я убежден, что реализации такого уровня совершенно одинаковы не только внутри разных направлений буддизма, но и во всех остальных аутентичных учениях, несмотря на то, что они называются и описываются по разному. Но это лишь моя личная точка зрения, и я ее никому не навязываю****

Интересная точка зрения. Насколько я понял:
1)Ниббана Тхеравады и состояние Будды Махаяны, по Вашему полностью одинаково.
2)Иные учения, помимо Буддизма ведут к Ниббане (или состоянию Будды).

**** Противоречия всегда существуют только на уровне ума, омраченного теми или иными философскими концепциями.****

Почему тогда Учителя, считающиеся просветлёнными, например в Махаяне, так упорно звали адептов на путь именно этой колесницы? 
Если бы они считали (будучи просветлёнными), что все состояния одинаковы, тогда зачем это разделение именно с их стороны?
Задаю эти вопросы не с целью «подколки». В чём - то я внутренне с Вами согласен, но мне интересно выслушать аргументы других.

****Однако в самом уме никаких противоречий нет и быть не может. Проблема в том, что объяснить сущность ума, как впрочем и все реальное, словами невозможно, а поэтому в каждое время и в каждую эпоху появляются различные варианты такого объяснения, которые лучше соотносятся с особенностями текущей коллективной кармы...****

Не знаю, не знаю….Всё таки, мне кажется, что пути уж больно разные. Как-то не очень вериться, что, например,  христианство может привести к Ниббане. Нет этой цели у него. Как не описывай, царство божие далековато от Ниббаны.

****А как я могу Вам ответить без «вербальных погремушек». Тогда мой ответ будет таков: «...............» ****

Я имел ввиду не неотвечать невербатльно :Smilie:  Я про суть составляющих Восьмеричного Пути. Например, если нет правильного понимания(в том же христианстве), то откуда может быть такой же результат, как и в Буддизме? Получается, что либо причины могут быть без следствия, либо Буддийская концепция неверна в корне. Какие ещё могут быть варианты?

****Еще раз хочу повторить, что «необходимость» – это категория относительная. Если человек обретет реализации с помощью какого-то метода, например через Восьмеричный Путь Тхеравады, то он может потом сказать, что этот метод был для него необходим. Но вот согласится ли с ним другой, кто, обретя те же результаты, воспользовался иными подходами?****

Возьмём, например Ваджраяну: разве в ней нет Благородного Восмьеричного Пути? Он может быть выражен в других терминах, тут я с Вами согласен. Но сам Путь то есть.
Или взять Ислам: а в нём все ли составляющие есть? Мне кажется, что нет

****На пути к Освобождению нет, как многие считают, асфальтированной дороги с указателями пройденных километров. И, более того, эта «дорога» не находится даже в собственности буддистов****

Так мы и до полного синкретизма можем дойти. Типа: «все дороги ведут к богу». Не слишком ли это конформистская позиция?
Всех благ. Топпер.

----------


## Борис

Хочу повторить мысль, что вопрос  - в том, как рассматривать  православие. 

Если как чисто культурное явление - то проблем нет

Если как Путь, то есть в непрофанированном виде - то проблемы есть.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Добрый вечер!




> Я тоже так когда-то думал. Проблема в том, что жизнь постоянно подкидывает какие то практические вопросы. Поэтому часто нужны некие «буйки», которые бы обозначили «форватер». Если же этого не делать, то и практических выводов никаких, так же не сделать. Часто на вопросы о жизни отвечают: «полагайтесь на свою мудрость». Такие ответы, что есть, что нет. Никакой пользы не несут. Этим кстати, часто страдают ньюэйджеровские течения: много красивых слов о недуальности, а на выходе «пшик»


Да, Вы правы, «фарватер» должен быть, но именно фарватер, его понимание (вначале через учителя), а не узкий темный коридор с раз и навсегда очерченными линиями за которыми начинается вероотступничество...



> Интересная точка зрения. Насколько я понял:
> 1)Ниббана Тхеравады и состояние Будды Махаяны, по Вашему полностью одинаково.
> 2)Иные учения, помимо Буддизма ведут к Ниббане (или состоянию Будды).


1) – Да. 2) Да, НО далеко не все учения. Я полагаю, что в наше время многое выродилось или трансформировалось - таково качество нашего времени. Поскольку обретение определенных прямых реализаций порой происходит и происходило совершенно спонтанно, возникали многие «боковые учения». В любом случае, здесь сложно или почти невозможно заниматься выстраиванием параллелей с буддизмом. Да и не нужно...



> Почему тогда Учителя, считающиеся просветлёнными, например в Махаяне, так упорно звали адептов на путь именно этой колесницы? Если бы они считали (будучи просветлёнными), что все состояния одинаковы, тогда зачем это разделение именно с их стороны? Задаю эти вопросы не с целью «подколки». В чём - то я внутренне с Вами согласен, но мне интересно выслушать аргументы других.


Я не знаю, почему. Любое «историческое» объяснение здесь будет ущербным. Быть может они были не такими уж просветленными или полагали, что их путь «быстрее»  :Smilie:  Вообще эта «быстрота» - весьма завлекательное явление. Эго любит все быстрое, поскольку при этом его не так видно  :Smilie:  На самом же деле (имхо, конечно  :Smilie: ) быстрых путей НЕТ! (И непостепенный Дзогчен, кстати, это не самый быстрый путь, как ошибочно считают многие). Я предпочитаю здесь говорить не о быстроте, а скорее об оптимальной гибкости или, другими словами, о следовании своей дхарме...



> Не знаю, не знаю….Всё таки, мне кажется, что пути уж больно разные. Как-то не очень вериться, что, например, христианство может привести к Ниббане. Нет этой цели у него. Как не описывай, царство божие далековато от Ниббаны.


Я про христианство и не говорил. На мой взгляд, религии сами по себе вообще никого и никуда не приводят. Они приводят только в свои стройные ряды...  :Smilie: 



> Я имел ввиду не неотвечать невербатльно  Я про суть составляющих Восьмеричного Пути. Например, если нет правильного понимания(в том же христианстве), то откуда может быть такой же результат, как и в Буддизме? Получается, что либо причины могут быть без следствия, либо Буддийская концепция неверна в корне. Какие ещё могут быть варианты?


Все дело в том, что у Ниббаны нет причины, причины есть только у сансарного измерения  :Smilie:  Понимание может помогать, но может и мешать, когда возникает привязанность к собственному пониманию. И в результате может случиться так, что «всепонимающий» буддист окажется позади (условно, конечно) заблудшего христианина, имеющего чистое и открытое сердце. И вера в Бога, кстати, – это не такое простое явление, как многим кажется... 



> Возьмём, например Ваджраяну: разве в ней нет Благородного Восмьеричного Пути? Он может быть выражен в других терминах, тут я с Вами согласен. Но сам Путь то есть.
> Или взять Ислам: а в нём все ли составляющие есть? Мне кажется, что нет


Сам путь в Ваджраяне безусловно есть... Я, увы, не специалист по исламу.



> Так мы и до полного синкретизма можем дойти. Типа: «все дороги ведут к богу». Не слишком ли это конформистская позиция?


Все дороги действительно ведут к Богу, но среди них есть и кольцевые автомагистрали  :Smilie:  Конформизм – это когда пассивно принимают слова других, приспосабливаются к чужим идеям. Я как раз говорил об обратном. Синкретизм или эклектика могут существовать лишь в условиях конформизма, если же работать со своим умом, то никакой синкретизм будет не страшен. Если не впечатывать себе в ум готовые матрицы чужих рассуждений, то можно обнаружить голос своего истинного «Я», которое порой и называют Богом или Атманом, кому как угодно...

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро, Аркадий.

****Да, Вы правы, «фарватер» должен быть, но именно фарватер, его понимание (вначале через учителя), а не узкий темный коридор с раз и навсегда очерченными линиями за которыми начинается вероотступничество...****

Полностью согласен.

****1) – Да.****

Смело. Хотя, я где - то также считаю.

****2) Да, НО далеко не все учения. …Поскольку обретение определенных прямых реализаций порой происходит и происходило совершенно спонтанно, возникали многие «боковые учения»****

Всё равно, должны же были быть причины. Может быть в прошлых жизнях.

****Все дело в том, что у Ниббаны нет причины, причины есть только у сансарного измерения ****

У Ниббаны то конечно нет. Но, по моему без Восьмеричного Пути до неё не добраться. Даже кратковременная моментальная Ниббана невозможна без некоторых его составляющих.

****Понимание может помогать, но может и мешать, когда возникает привязанность к собственному пониманию. ****

Ну, ошибки возможны на лубом пути. Тут понимание, должно быть в первую очередь обращено на непривязанность  :Smilie: 

****И в результате может случиться так, что «всепонимающий» буддист окажется позади (условно, конечно) заблудшего христианина, имеющего чистое и открытое сердце.****

я видел несколько человек, которые могут дать форы многим буддистам, но, по моему они использовали уже не совсем христианские механизмы типа правильной осознанности.

****И вера в Бога, кстати, – это не такое простое явление, как многим кажется...****

Конечно непростое. Оно может позволить развить многие Брахмавихары. Но всё - таки в самой его основе лежит вера в вечное существование души. И в дальней перспективе это вряд ли поможет Освобождению.

****Быть может они были не такими уж просветленными или полагали, что их путь «быстрее» ****

За «быстроту» спасибо. Этот аргумент мне как-то в голову не приходил.

****Вообще эта «быстрота» - весьма завлекательное явление. Эго любит все быстрое, поскольку при этом его не так видно На самом же деле (имхо, конечно ) быстрых путей НЕТ! ****

Да, это видно по количеству тхеравадинов в нашей стране  :Smilie: . Сколько раз слышал: «Тхеравада? А! Знаю! Черепашки  :Smilie: !».

****И непостепенный Дзогчен, кстати, это не самый быстрый путь, как ошибочно считают многие****

????Я слышал именно такое мнение (про быстрый путь) от дзогченистов. 

****Сам путь в Ваджраяне безусловно есть...****

Я понимаю, что и в Дхзог- чене должен быть? И в Дзене, несмотря на мгновенность Сатори?

****Синкретизм или эклектика могут существовать лишь в условиях конформизма, если же работать со своим умом, то никакой синкретизм будет не страшен****

Меня это пугает в исторической перспективе. По моему страны, в которых Буддийское Учение «расплывалось» и смешивалось, часто теряли Буддизм. Кат то: Индия, Малайзия, Индонезия, Филиппины (тоже вроде бы Буддийскими были). В то же время страны Тхеравады устояли перед исламской и христианской экспансией. Даже Шри- Ланка, которая слишком долго была колонией, и то не приняла христианства 9хотя Дхарму там задавили очень здорово. Пришлось даже проводить реэкспорт из Сиама).

Всех благ. Топпер.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Борис.

****Хочу повторить мысль, что вопрос - в том, как рассматривать православие. 
Если как чисто культурное явление - то проблем нет
Если как Путь, то есть в непрофанированном виде - то проблемы есть****

По моему, тажеловато отделить культурную составляющую от религиозной. На то она и религия, что бы в ней было больше «религии». Вполне можно зайти с друзьями - христианами в церковь, подождать из там, пока они отправляют свои религиозные нужды, но вот свечку ставить???
Мне кажется, что в нашей стране, буддист должен себя охранять от влияния христианства особенно бдительно. Т.е. не противопоставлять себя христианству - это было бы созданием новых оков для сознания, а именно охранять. Понимать, что и для чего мы делаем. Взять пример с той же свечкой или кристинами. Какова цель этих действий для буддиста? Скорее всего, просто не испортить отношения с друзьями. Но, мне кажется, есть МАССА других способов продемонстрировать своё расположение к ним.
В конце концов, друзья тоже должны проявить уважение к нашим религиозным чувствам. На то они и друзья. А если не уважают, то зачем такие друзья?  :Smilie: 

Всех благ. Топпер.

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Приветствую!




> У Ниббаны то конечно нет. Но, по моему без Восьмеричного Пути до неё не добраться. Даже кратковременная моментальная Ниббана невозможна без некоторых его составляющих.


В любом случае мы говорим здесь о вещах, которые трудно или невозможно изложить словами. На каждый аргумент всегда найдется контраргумент. И именно поэтому в буддизме есть столько разных школ и направлений. Мы с Вами здесь это не решим  :Smilie: 



> Ну, ошибки возможны на лубом пути. Тут понимание, должно быть в первую очередь обращено на непривязанность


И даже понимание, обращенное на непривязанность, может стать существенным ограничением и новым тонким видом привязанности. А подлинная непривязанность - это состояние, которое не требует контроля со стороны внимательности и каких-либо ментальных усилий...



> Конечно непростое. Оно может позволить развить многие Брахмавихары. Но всё - таки в самой его основе лежит вера в вечное существование души. И в дальней перспективе это вряд ли поможет Освобождению.


Порой мы делаем так называемую "ошибку окончательности". Т.е. мы сразу отвергаем многие эффективные (для данного этапа нашего развития) методы, которые как бы не ведут к окончательному освобождению. Но это в корне не верно, т.к. для нас эти методы могут дать очень многое, например, умение управлять своей энергией, чувствовать поддержку со стороны каких-то высших сил и т.п. Поэтому рассуждения с точки зрения "конечной перспективы" также могут стать существенным ограничением. Это как написано у Лонгченпы: "Попытка жить в доме, которого еще не существует..."



> ????Я слышал именно такое мнение (про быстрый путь) от дзогченистов.


Только эго обладает спидометром  :Smilie: 



> Я понимаю, что и в Дхзог- чене должен быть? И в Дзене, несмотря на мгновенность Сатори?


Безусловно, путь самоосвобождения - это совершенно адекватное понятие. Состояние мгновенного присутствия - это именно то состояние в котором происходит продвижение по пути дзогчена, по пути объединения этого состояния с любыми действиями тела, речи и ума... 



> Меня это пугает в исторической перспективе. По моему страны, в которых Буддийское Учение «расплывалось» и смешивалось, часто теряли Буддизм. Кат то: Индия, Малайзия, Индонезия, Филиппины (тоже вроде бы Буддийскими были). В то же время страны Тхеравады устояли перед исламской и христианской экспансией. Даже Шри- Ланка, которая слишком долго была колонией, и то не приняла христианства 9хотя Дхарму там задавили очень здорово. Пришлось даже проводить реэкспорт из Сиама).


Все дело в том, что в потоке времени можно сохранить лишь тексты и линию передачи живого опыта. Тексты сохранить проще, поэтому системы учений, построенные на тех или иных канонах обычно оказываются более стабильными. А вот что касается живого опыта и реализаций, то здесь возникают проблемы, т.к. качество времени существенно влияет на способность учеников обретать реализации. Именно по этой причине, например, в школе Ньингма и существуют терма, помогающие соотнести различные аспекты учений с тем или иным конкретным временем. Я полагаю, как не грустно это говорить, что буддизм будет постепенно деградировать, превращаясь в модную навороченную игрушку западных "гуру". Это неизбежно, и это уже происходит на наших глазах...

Удачи!

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *... Я полагаю, как не грустно это говорить, что буддизм будет постепенно деградировать, превращаясь в модную навороченную игрушку западных "гуру". Это неизбежно, и это уже происходит на наших глазах...*


 Аркадий, извините, что вмешиваюсь. Но раз уж зашла речь.

Есть ли у рядового буддиста каким либо образом препятствовать этой деградации? Ведь препятствуя продаже "навороченных игрушек" мы, получается "сразу отвергаем многие эффективные (для данного этапа нашего развития) методы, которые как бы не ведут к окончательному освобождению."  :Confused:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Сергей, я не очень понял, что Вы спросили, но, думаю, здесь каждый сам должен решать и общих рекомендаций быть не может. На мой взгляд, все хорошее и плохое всегда происходит вне зависимости от чьих-то желаний и искусственных потуг. И общие тенденции остановить невозможно, т.к. они связаны с изменениями в коллективной карме...

----------


## Шаман

извините, Аркадий! Когечно же, в предыдущем сообщении одна частица "не" оказалась лишней.
Следует читать "препятствуем", но не "не препятствуем".  :Frown: 

Не стоит, конечно, пытаться остановить "общие тенденции". Всегда интересуют только люди и обстоятельства, на которые мы сами можем поменять.
Так, например, указывать человеку на его не совсем правильное понимание или же нет, позволить полугурку устанавливать свои порядки или же ткнуть фейсом об тейбл.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Увы, полугурки они ведь всегда будут. Ткнуть, конечно, можно, но вот что это даст? Это порой лишь добавляет им популярности. На правильное понимание ведь не поставишь голографической бирки, защищающей от подделок  :Smilie:  И в закрытой упаковке не продашь: чтобы другие поняли нужно, чтобы в открытом виде...

----------


## Борис

Добрый день, Топпер!

//По моему, тажеловато отделить культурную составляющую от религиозной. //

Но в отношении буддизма-то это большинству из нас удается!  :Smilie: 

С православием тяжеловато, конечно, в этом плане. Но отрицать его влияние на культуру нашей страны (а их нам надо уважать) нельзя. Как и преувеличивать.

Сам я захожу иногда в церковь - жена-то у меня православная (отнюдь не мракобеска, как Вы могли убедиться  :Smilie:  ). И чтоб народ не смущать, приходится иногда и крестным знамением при этом себя осенять. Не вижу в этом ничего зазорного. Влияние христианства скажется как раз в том случае, если чисто механическое складывание перстов и движение рукой при этом самом крестном знамении мы будем считать нарушением буддийских обетов и "отступничеством от истинной веры"  :Wink: .

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Аркадий.

****любом случае мы говорим здесь о вещах, которые трудно или невозможно изложить словами. На каждый аргумент всегда найдется контраргумент****

А разве есть буддийские школы, в которых бы не было Восьмеричного Пути в той или иной форме?

****А подлинная непривязанность - это состояние, которое не требует контроля со стороны внимательности и каких-либо ментальных усилий...****

Только многие ли здесь ею обладают в полном объёме? Для остальных всё же важны наставления записанные в текстах.

****Порой мы делаем так называемую "ошибку окончательности". Т.е. мы сразу отвергаем многие эффективные (для данного этапа нашего развития) методы, которые как бы не ведут к окончательному освобождению**** 

Я согласен, что есть люди, которые не смогут в этой жизни стать буддистами.  Но те, кто может, зачем им погружаться в посторонние учения? 
Опять таки у каждого следствия есть причины. И если человек в этой жизни идёт не туда, то в следующей ему будет ещё труднее. Я здесь подразумеваю не тех, кто совершенствованием в иной религии приближается к пониманию сказанного Буддой, а к тем, кто удаляется. Например: шахиды. Порой очень тяжело понять куда идёт тот ли иной последователь. Поэтому я всё же воздерживаюсь давать советы людям приходить в какие - либо религии. А участие в церемониях других конфессий (тема началась именно с этого) - это своего рода реклама небуддийского пути.

****Но это в корне не верно, т.к. для нас эти методы могут дать очень многое, например, умение управлять своей энергией, чувствовать поддержку со стороны каких-то высших сил и т.п. Поэтому рассуждения с точки зрения "конечной перспективы" также могут стать существенным ограничением.****

Зато часто впадают в другую крайность: когда за деревьями не видят леса. Многие ли реально хотят достичь Освобождения? Я сильно подозреваю, что нет. А всё остальное (энергии и т.д) с точки зрения «окончательности» не более чем круги не воде.

****Безусловно, путь самоосвобождения - это совершенно адекватное понятие. Состояние мгновенного присутствия - это именно то состояние в котором происходит продвижение по пути дзогчена, по пути объединения этого состояния с любыми действиями тела, речи и ума...****

Кстати, вопрос не совсем по теме: а чем отличается состояние мгновенного присутствия от випассаны?  Там так же практикуется мгновенное присктствие.

****Все дело в том, что в потоке времени можно сохранить лишь тексты и линию передачи живого опыта. Тексты сохранить проще, поэтому системы учений, построенные на тех или иных канонах обычно оказываются более стабильными. А вот что касается живого опыта и реализаций, то здесь возникают проблемы, т.к. качество времени существенно влияет на способность учеников обретать реализации.****

Согласен.

****Именно по этой причине, например, в школе Ньингма и существуют терма, помогающие соотнести различные аспекты учений с тем или иным конкретным временем****

А вот это мне честно говоря не понятно: Если есть Каноны, зачем ещё приложения к ним? Опять таки терма - это всё равно не реализация а только тексты (пусть даже и в сознании). Если линия угасла, не знаю, можно ли её возобновить таким образом.
А у Вас не вызывает сомнение подлинности этих текстов? Мне всегда казалось, что это новоделы.

****Я полагаю, как не грустно это говорить, что буддизм будет постепенно деградировать, превращаясь в модную навороченную игрушку западных "гуру". Это неизбежно, и это уже происходит на наших глазах...****

Но потом придёт Майтрея  :Smilie: 
А вообще не знаю…периоды упадка во многих религиях сменялись периодом реформации, когда вновь возрождался дух учений. Современное состояние религий во многом зависит от развития общества. На Западе мы видим общий кризис религий. На этом фоне Буддизм ещё не так плох. Вот после мировых кризисов, лет эдак через…. несколько десятков - сотен, посмотрим. Если уровень жизни очень сильно упадёт, то измениться и жизнь общества. Сместиться с инфантильности потребления на поиск ухода от страданий. Не зря же говорят, что девалока место худшее для практики Дхаммы нежели мир людей с его страданиями.

Всех благ. Топпер.

----------


## Топпер

Приветствую, Борис.

****Но в отношении буддизма-то это большинству из нас удается!****

Интересный вопрос, кстати! Достойный отдельной темы. Имея перед глазами  многочисленных представителей Ваджраяны часто наблюдаю как перенимаются именно культурные традиции. Далеко ходить не надо: хадаки или полные простирания. Для европейского менталитета они в общем то не характерны и не вызывают того уважения (у простирающегося) которые должны быть. Даже сами канонические изображения Будды - не наши а взяты из той культуры, в которой развивалась традиция (не говорю уж о гневных танках и о яб-юм). Надеюсь, со временем у нас появятся с вои изображения, которые будут вызывать необходимые чувства. Так сказать в рамках нашего менталитета основанного на канонах красоты античного мира.

****С православием тяжеловато, конечно, в этом плане. Но отрицать его влияние на культуру нашей страны (а их нам надо уважать) нельзя. Как и преувеличивать****

И, возможно даже, что оно так же окажет влияние на ту же форму культа у «русских» буддистов.

****Сам я захожу иногда в церковь****
Я тоже бывает  :Smilie:  с кем ни будь из знакомых

 ****- жена-то у меня православная****
??? не подумал бы. По поведению прям правоверная буддистка.

 ****И чтоб народ не смущать, приходится иногда и крестным знамением при этом себя осенять.**** 

Ну не знаю, не знаю…..
Пусть бы себе народ смущался  :Smilie:  Если Вы не демонстрируете подчёркнуто своё неуважение к православию (а Вы явно не демонстрируете  :Smilie: ) То что в этом страшного если просто уважительно постоите в сторонке? Хотя, действительно, здесь каждый решает для себя сам.

****Влияние христианства скажется как раз в том случае, если чисто механическое складывание перстов и движение рукой при этом самом крестном знамении мы будем считать нарушением буддийских обетов и "отступничеством от истинной веры"****

Вполне может быть. Просто мне, например, порой, бывает трудно уловить эту границу (имею ввиду в себе): где уважение, а где «подчинение». Я вот тоже на Пасху с удовольствием ем крашенные яйца, когда угощают, но на приветствие «Христос воскрессе», скромно опускаю глаза и обычно говорю: «не знаю» или молчу  :Smilie: 

С уважением. Топпер.

----------


## Денис Квартюк

если Вы будете в состоянии осознания все будет правильно. Если нет все будет наоборот...

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Добрый день, Топпер!

//А разве есть буддийские школы, в которых бы не было Восьмеричного Пути в той или иной форме?//

Вот именно, что "в той или иной форме". Тут все зависит от того, что считать "буддийской школой". Если под ней подразумевать школу, которая основывается лишь на словах Будды Шакьямуни, то тогда Вы правы, а вот если к таковым отнести и другие буддийские традиции, то все будет не так линейно. Здесь на первый план выступает само понятие "будда": для кого-то это лишь историческая фигура, а для кого-то и определенное состояние ума...

//Я согласен, что есть люди, которые не смогут в этой жизни стать буддистами. Но те, кто может, зачем им погружаться в посторонние учения?//

Да хотя бы потому, что другие методы могут быть в чем-то более эффективными, особенно не начальном этапе. Если, например, Будда Шакьямуни не обучал йоге, то это не значит, что ей не нужно пользоваться. Кажется Дуджом Ринпоче где-то писал, что одним из признаков религиозного фанатизма является повторение одних и тех же чужих слов, без учета текущих обстоятельств...

//Опять таки у каждого следствия есть причины. И если человек в этой жизни идёт не туда, то в следующей ему будет ещё труднее. Я здесь подразумеваю не тех, кто совершенствованием в иной религии приближается к пониманию сказанного Буддой, а к тем, кто удаляется. Например: шахиды. Порой очень тяжело понять куда идёт тот ли иной последователь. Поэтому я всё же воздерживаюсь давать советы людям приходить в какие - либо религии. А участие в церемониях других конфессий (тема началась именно с этого) - это своего рода реклама небуддийского пути.//

Я всегда завидую людям, которые с самого начала знают где "туда", а где "не туда". И шахиды тут решительно не причем. Вы бы еще про аборигенов вспомнили  :Smilie:  Понять кто куда идет действительно очень сложно, но карма каждого существа индивидуальна и если кто-то c искренней верой пришел, скажем, в христианство, то таков его выбор. И не нам с вами решать, что ему будет лучше, а что - хуже. И сокрушаться по этому поводу тоже не стоит: мол ох заблудший какой, бедняга...

//Зато часто впадают в другую крайность: когда за деревьями не видят леса. Многие ли реально хотят достичь Освобождения? Я сильно подозреваю, что нет. А всё остальное (энергии и т.д) с точки зрения «окончательности» не более чем круги не воде.//

Топпер, а можно и я Вас хотя бы один раз что-нибудь спрошу?  :Smilie:  Вот скажите пожалуйста, как может человек "хотеть достичь Освобождения", если он не знает что это такое? Ну а "окончательность" - это вообще полная абстракция...

//Кстати, вопрос не совсем по теме: а чем отличается состояние мгновенного присутствия от випассаны? Там так же практикуется мгновенное присктствие.//

Не, так мы с Вами до Нового года будем беседовать  :Smilie:  Давайте это как-нибудь в другой раз...

//А вот это мне честно говоря не понятно: Если есть Каноны, зачем ещё приложения к ним? Опять таки терма - это всё равно не реализация а только тексты (пусть даже и в сознании). Если линия угасла, не знаю, можно ли её возобновить таким образом.
А у Вас не вызывает сомнение подлинности этих текстов? Мне всегда казалось, что это новоделы.//

Вы просто упорно продолжаете считать, что время - это такая линия из прошлого в будущее, и то, что хорошо работало в прошлом будет точно также работать и в будущем. Это ошибка. Вы не учитываете изменений в коллективной карме людей, которые могут привести к невосприимчивости многих древних методик.. Что касается терма, то, разумеется, есть и ложные терма, но я говорил не об этом, а о самом принципе соотносимости текущего времени и учений. И это, кстати, хорошо видно на примере разных учителей. Те учителя, которые понимают текущее положение дел (а значит имеют реализации), дают оптимальный набор учений, чтобы они принесли реальную пользу людям, а те, кто лишь слепо повторяет тексты прошлого, совершенно не учитывает сложившихся условий и изменений в умах учеников. Ведь любые слова сами по себе мертвы, лишь живая традиция позволяет реанимировать стоящий за ними глубокий смысл и передать его ученику...

//Но потом придёт Майтрея 
А вообще не знаю…периоды упадка во многих религиях сменялись периодом реформации, когда вновь возрождался дух учений. Современное состояние религий во многом зависит от развития общества. На Западе мы видим общий кризис религий. На этом фоне Буддизм ещё не так плох. Вот после мировых кризисов, лет эдак через…. несколько десятков - сотен, посмотрим. Если уровень жизни очень сильно упадёт, то измениться и жизнь общества. Сместиться с инфантильности потребления на поиск ухода от страданий. Не зря же говорят, что девалока место худшее для практики Дхаммы нежели мир людей с его страданиями.//

Кто его знает, а вдруг не придет?  :Smilie: 

Удачи!
А.Щ.

----------


## Борис

Здравствуйте, Топпер!

//Имея перед глазами многочисленных представителей Ваджраяны часто наблюдаю как перенимаются именно культурные традиции. //

Не без этого, к сожалению. Впрочем, что касается Ваджраяны, то тут дело сложнее в том плане, что в ней много разнообразных практик, и многие культурные заимствования неизбежны. Что ж, будем ждать появления реализовавшихся русских учителей, которые мантры и тексты садхан переведут с санскрита и тибетского на церковнославянский... или древнерусский  :Smilie: .

А вот простирания - вещь, ПМСМ, хорошая.

//Если Вы не демонстрируете подчёркнуто своё неуважение к православию (а Вы явно не демонстрируете ) То что в этом страшного если просто уважительно постоите в сторонке? Хотя, действительно, здесь каждый решает для себя сам.//

//Просто мне, например, порой, бывает трудно уловить эту границу (имею ввиду в себе): где уважение, а где «подчинение». //

Думаю, однозначного ответа тут нет. "Только праджней сие постижимо"  :Smilie: .

С уважением,
Борис.

----------


## Константин_К.

...Как нам стало известно из осведомленных источников черепашка по имени Тхера - одна из самых быстрых черепашек в мире, и способна на восьмикратной дорожке (при определенных условиях) даже в наше время устанавливать рекорды скорости.
 :Wink:

----------


## Константин_К.

Мудр Щербаков:
«эго любит всё быстрое»…

----------


## Константин_К.

Аркадий Щербаков:



> Все дело в том, что у Ниббаны нет причины, причины есть только у сансарного измерения.


В санкхье, кстати (?), хорошо разработана тема о том, как Пракрити, не имеющая ничего общего с Пурушей, «инстинктивно» способствует его проявлению.


Аркадий Щербаков:



> и если кто-то c искренней верой пришел, скажем, в христианство, то таков его выбор. И не нам с вами решать, что ему будет лучше, а что - хуже. И сокрушаться по этому поводу тоже не стоит: мол ох заблудший какой, бедняга...


совершенно согласен


Или еще вариант примиренья с христианством:

христианство – это Маленькая Тележка, а буддизм – Большая Тележка
но суть одна, общая для всех – человеческое счастье (абсолютно совпадающее с не-человеческим не-счатьем (конечно, только с точки зрения Большой Тележки))


Да и вообще о чем Вы спорите, уважаемые?


Аркадий Щербаков:



> Если не впечатывать себе в ум готовые матрицы чужих рассуждений, то можно обнаружить голос своего истинного «Я», которое порой и называют Богом или Атманом, кому как угодно...


Добавить сюда еще немного буддизма – и получится глубинное стремление к Освобождению, о котором сказал Топпер

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Аркадий.

****Вот именно, что "в той или иной форме". Тут все зависит от того, что считать "буддийской школой". ****

Я думаю, что  сама школа в той или иной форме должна сопоставлять свой путь с Восмеричным. Тогда не очень важно о чём мы говорим: о Тхераваде или Махаяне.

****Да хотя бы потому, что другие методы могут быть в чем-то более эффективными, особенно не начальном этапе. Если, например, Будда Шакьямуни не обучал йоге, то это не значит, что ей не нужно пользоваться.****

А мне кажется что именно это и значит :Smilie: . 

****Кажется Дуджом Ринпоче где-то писал, что одним из признаков религиозного фанатизма является повторение одних и тех же чужих слов, без учета текущих обстоятельств...****

Ну, это его мнение….Если бы данная религия называлась не Буддизм, а Дуджоизм, тогда, конечно, его мнение было бы решающим. А так….Зачем изобретать велосипед? Будда дал очень конкретные указания.  Их надо просто выполнять.

****Понять кто куда идет действительно очень сложно, но карма каждого существа индивидуальна и если кто-то c искренней верой пришел, скажем, в христианство, то таков его выбор. И не нам с вами решать, что ему будет лучше, а что - хуже. И сокрушаться по этому поводу тоже не стоит: мол ох заблудший какой, бедняга...****

Согласен. Правда, я подразумеваю скорее буддистов. Тех, кто уже нашёл для себя путь.

****Вот скажите пожалуйста, как может человек "хотеть достичь Освобождения", если он не знает что это такое? Ну а ****

По большей части такое желание это, конечно личное понимание или фантазия каждого. Но можно попробовать «от противного».
Это не желание материальных либо чувственных удовольствий. Здесь всё понятно и представимо. Не желание неких духовных достижений, основанных по большей части на утверждении эго. Не желание бытия в тонкой форме. Т.е реальное нежелание продолжения существования в той или иной форме. Думаю, многие испытывали такое желание когда осознавали тягостность. Подчеркну, что оно должно вырастать не из отвращения. Когда реально хочется покоя. Когда само сознание «пылает», как написано в Огненной проповеди.

****"окончательность" - это вообще полная абстракция...****

Здесь, наверное, можно говорить об аналогии. Когда достигают определённой ступени святости, аналогия становиться всё более приближенной к состоянию Освобождения.

****Вы просто упорно продолжаете считать, что время - это такая линия из прошлого в будущее, и то, что хорошо работало в прошлом будет точно также работать и в будущем. Это ошибка. Вы не учитываете изменений в коллективной карме людей, которые могут привести к невосприимчивости многих древних методик..****

Хорошо, тогда вопрос: А что принципиально изменилось в людях, что они не могут пользоваться проверенными методами? 

****И это, кстати, хорошо видно на примере разных учителей. Те учителя, которые понимают текущее положение дел (а значит имеют реализации), дают оптимальный набор учений, чтобы они принесли реальную пользу людям, а те, кто лишь слепо повторяет тексты прошлого, совершенно не учитывает сложившихся условий и изменений в умах учеников****

Так ведь есть и люди достигшие реализации и старыми методами. Есть и современные Архаты в Тхераваде, например. Значит методы работают.
Что касается современных передач, то пока не слышал о европейцах достигших реализации, например у Намхая Норбу Римпоче. Таковые есть?

****Кто его знает, а вдруг не придет?****

Должон  :Smilie:  

Про випассану:
****Не, так мы с Вами до Нового года будем беседовать Давайте это как-нибудь в другой раз...****

Ок. Тогда завершите диалог, когда посчитаете это нужным. Ваша позиция мне в целом понятна
Спасибо.
Всех благ. Топпер.

----------


## Топпер

Приветствую Борис.


****Что ж, будем ждать появления реализовавшихся русских учителей, которые мантры и тексты садхан переведут с санскрита и тибетского на церковнославянский... или древнерусский ****

А что нам еще остаётся?  :Smilie: 
По- моему Дима Певко, что то переводил на церковно славянский  :Smilie: 

****А вот простирания - вещь, ПМСМ, хорошая****

Я имею ввиду саму форму. Как суть - смирение эго это действительно хорошо. Просто Европе не присущ такой способ, как полные простирания. Здесь скорее стояние на коленях и битиё поклонов. Полные простирания могут не оказывать того, духовного воздействия, которое требуется.

Хотя и битиё поклонов на коленях - это тоже культурное воздействие христианства  :Confused:  

С уважением. Топпер.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Приветствую!

//Ну, это его мнение….Если бы данная религия называлась не Буддизм, а Дуджоизм, тогда, конечно, его мнение было бы решающим. А так….Зачем изобретать велосипед? Будда дал очень конкретные указания. Их надо просто выполнять.//

На самом деле между буддизмом и "дуджоизмом" нет никакой разницы  :Smilie:  Вот в этом-то "надо просто выполнять" и вся собака зарыта. Так все говорят, представители всех конфессий и сект. Мое мнение как раз совершенно противоположенное. Нужно выполнять не то, что сказал Будда, а то, что поможет в обретении тех или иных реализаций, и именно поэтому существуют буддийские учителя, которые помогают это сделать разными способами...

//По большей части такое желание это, конечно личное понимание или фантазия каждого. Но можно попробовать «от противного».
Это не желание материальных либо чувственных удовольствий. Здесь всё понятно и представимо. Не желание неких духовных достижений, основанных по большей части на утверждении эго. Не желание бытия в тонкой форме. Т.е реальное нежелание продолжения существования в той или иной форме. Думаю, многие испытывали такое желание когда осознавали тягостность. Подчеркну, что оно должно вырастать не из отвращения. Когда реально хочется покоя. Когда само сознание «пылает», как написано в Огненной проповеди.//

Спасибо за ответ.

//Хорошо, тогда вопрос: А что принципиально изменилось в людях, что они не могут пользоваться проверенными методами?//

Принципиально в них как раз ничего не изменилось, а вот на относительном уровне, в системе "ум-время-энергия" изменилось очень многое. А все учения работают именно в этой относительной плоскости. Почему Будда пришел в то время, а не сейчас? Потому, что для этого были соответствующие условия. И он сам говорил о временах упадка после его Паринирваны. Для многих эти "времена упадка" полная абстракция, но это не так. Если бы все с легкостью достигали Пробуждения фиксированным набором методов из Сутт, то незачем было бы создавать столько разных школ и направлений. Если бы Вы, например, изучали буддийскую астрологию или, скажем, Калачакра-тантру, то сами увидели бы, какие существенные изменения произошли на Земле за эти 2 тысячи лет. А изменение условий, всегда подразумевает изменение методов обучения. Как написано в некоторых древних книгах, были времена, когда для пробуждения было достаточно услышать звук слога "ОМ". Но сейчас явно не такое время  :Smilie:  Короче говоря, само выражение "правильное учение" - относительно, т.к. оно всегда соотносится с текущим временным циклом и текущими особенностями коллективной кармы людей... 

//Так ведь есть и люди достигшие реализации и старыми методами. Есть и современные Архаты в Тхераваде, например. Значит методы работают.//

А откуда такая уверенность? На чем она основана? Мало ли кого можно назвать Архатом. Точно также можно сказать, что на Тибете тысячи достигали радужного тела, а это еще круче, чем архатство. А уж бодхисаттвы почти все или через одного. Вот все и бросились в тибетские учения в погоне за крутостью и скоростью  :Smilie:  Все это внешние миражи... 

//Что касается современных передач, то пока не слышал о европейцах достигших реализации, например у Намхая Норбу Римпоче. Таковые есть?//

Это, увы, невозможно проверить. Я полагаю, что есть несколько человек, которые реально достигли определенных реализаций, но обсуждать это бессмысленно. Поэтому хорошо слышно только о полугурках, которые мотаются по всему миру и гурят на право и налево, подражая тибетским ламам  :Smilie:  Они уже даже стали собираться в стаи в окрестностях крупных городов  :Smilie: 

Удачи и спасибо за дискуссию!
А.Щ.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Топпер_ 
> *По- моему Дима Певко, что то переводил на церковно славянский*


Добрый вечер, Топпер!
Да, пробовал переводить гуру-йогу 16-го Кармапы.  :Smilie:  Пока отложил: текст надо править, а сейчас не до этого, есть вещи поважнее.

Аркадий, здравствуйте! Очень прошу Вас заглянуть в мою тему:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=4139

----------


## Германн

> Здравствуйте, Добрые Люди!
> 
> Подруга попросила быть крестной мамой ее сына. 
> Обяснила ей, что уж точно не христианка (!) а она сказала, что для нее это не имеет значения!  
> 
> Все равно отказалась. Она, похоже, обиделась. 
> 
> Теперь думаю, может зря отказалась? 
> 
> Есть ли какие-нибудь мнения на этот счет.


Если женщина и священник (!) были бы не против, я бы согласился. Считаю, в этом нет противоречия, если честно предупредить о нехристианских взглядах, и это никого не оскорбляет. Хороший пример из другой традиции: Конфуций не верил в духов, но когда жители его селения праздновали их день, выходил на крыльцо и стоял, чтоб проявить человеческую солидарнось с соседями. Мне кажется, это правильно.

----------


## Zom

Как говорится - "хватит некропостить" (c).

----------

Bob (05.12.2012), Neroli (04.12.2012), Vidyadhara (04.12.2012), Леонид Ш (04.12.2012), Сергей Хос (04.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Федор Ф (04.12.2012), Фил (04.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Если женщина и священник (!) были бы не против, я бы согласился. Считаю, в этом нет противоречия, если честно предупредить о нехристианских взглядах, и это никого не оскорбляет. Хороший пример из другой традиции: Конфуций не верил в духов, но когда жители его селения праздновали их день, выходил на крыльцо и стоял, чтоб проявить человеческую солидарнось с соседями. Мне кажется, это правильно.


Какую древнюю тему вы подняли, Германн.  :Smilie:  
А я вот с течением времени утвердилась в правильности своего решения. Потому что участие в обряде крещения - это не просто на крылечке постоять. Я, например, не смогу молитву повторять всерьез, и чтобы крест целовать, который до тебя неизвестно кто облизывал, нужно немалую веру иметь, что он святой и не заразный, у меня такой веры нет. И т.д.

----------

Alex (04.12.2012), Bob (05.12.2012), Magan Poh (05.12.2012), Vidyadhara (04.12.2012), Буль (04.12.2012), Леонид Ш (04.12.2012), Сергей Хос (04.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Какую древнюю тему вы подняли, Германн.  
>  И т.д.


 21 декабря уже близко :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> 21 декабря уже близко


Уж полночь близится, а Германна все нет.

----------

Bob (05.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Федор Ф (04.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если женщина и священник (!) были бы не против, я бы согласился. Считаю, в этом нет противоречия, если честно предупредить о нехристианских взглядах, и это никого не оскорбляет. Хороший пример из другой традиции: Конфуций не верил в духов, но когда жители его селения праздновали их день, выходил на крыльцо и стоял, чтоб проявить человеческую солидарнось с соседями. Мне кажется, это правильно.


Участие в христианском ритуале крещения, является отказом от Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях.

----------

Alex (04.12.2012), Bob (05.12.2012), Joy (04.12.2012), Vidyadhara (04.12.2012), Богдан Б (04.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Уж полночь близится, а Германна все нет.


Перефразирую пушкинское, вернее будет: "Уж Германн близится, а полночи все нет"  :Smilie:  (Не раз уже эта фраза приходила на ум)

----------

Aion (04.12.2012), Bob (05.12.2012), Neroli (04.12.2012), Богдан Б (04.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (04.12.2012), Нико (04.12.2012), Сергей Хос (04.12.2012), Фил (04.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Аркадий Щербаков:
> и если кто-то c искренней верой пришел, скажем, в христианство, то таков его выбор. И не нам с вами решать, что ему будет лучше, а что - хуже. И сокрушаться по этому поводу тоже не стоит: мол ох заблудший какой, бедняга...
> совершенно согласен


То, что, собственно, и сделал Аркадий Щербаков. )))

----------

Alex (04.12.2012), Кузьмич (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Как говорится - "хватит некропостить" (c).


Мало интересных тем сейчас, имхо. Про милосердие ничего почти нет. А раньше, смотрю, были темы.

----------


## Германн

> Участие в христианском ритуале крещения, является отказом от Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях.


Если предупредить, что сам буддист? А как же участие буддистов ЮВА в языческом культе почитания предков, а иногда и в индуистских праздниках?

----------


## Германн

> Какую древнюю тему вы подняли, Германн.  
> А я вот с течением времени утвердилась в правильности своего решения. Потому что участие в обряде крещения - это не просто на крылечке постоять. Я, например, не смогу молитву повторять всерьез, и чтобы крест целовать, который до тебя неизвестно кто облизывал, нужно немалую веру иметь, что он святой и не заразный, у меня такой веры нет. И т.д.


Про молитву я не знал. Пожалуй, это перебор.

----------


## Fyodor

> Если женщина и священник (!) были бы не против, я бы согласился. Считаю, в этом нет противоречия, если честно предупредить о нехристианских взглядах, и это никого не оскорбляет. Хороший пример из другой традиции: Конфуций не верил в духов, но когда жители его селения праздновали их день, выходил на крыльцо и стоял, чтоб проявить человеческую солидарнось с соседями. Мне кажется, это правильно.


Я один раз был крёстным папой  :Smilie:  Родители ребёнка знали, что я буддист, сказали ну и ладно, зато человек хороший  :Smilie:  и ребёнок именно меня требовал.
После таких слов отказать не решился, а священник о вероисповедании не спрашивал.

----------

Германн (04.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Участие в христианском ритуале крещения, является отказом от Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях.


+1 участие в любом христ. обряде, требующем исповеди, причастия, присутствия во время свершения таинства = отказ от Прибежища.
Обычное посещение храма, для знакомства с иконописью, например, таким не грозит.

----------

Alex (05.12.2019), Bob (05.12.2012), Богдан Б (05.12.2012), Леонид Ш (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> +1 участие в любом христ. обряде, требующем* исповеди, причастия*, присутствия во время свершения таинства = отказ от Прибежища.
> Обычное посещение храма, для знакомства с иконописью, например, таким не грозит.


Выделенного не было. Для меня всё свелось к держанию ребёнка на руках. 
А чего они там при этом говорили я не особо понял, да и не очень хотел.

----------

Германн (04.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> присутствия во время свершения таинства = отказ от Прибежища.


Как это просходит? Если видеть в ритуале только взаимодействие людей с мирскими божествами, доброжелательными. Достаточно одного поведения, внешнего? Наверное, есть в Винае, указания для мирян?

----------


## Германн

> Выделенного не было. Для меня всё свелось к держанию ребёнка на руках.


Так бы и я поучаствовал. Если бы это не задевало чужих религиозных чувств.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как это просходит? Если видеть в ритуале только взаимодействие людей с мирскими божествами, доброжелательными. Достаточно одного поведения, внешнего? Наверное, есть в Винае, указания для мирян?


Одного поведения, внешнего, недостаточно. Перед крещением крёстному отцу нужно отречься от поклонения кому бы то ни было кроме Христа, по-нашему это называется —принять в нём Прибежище. Буддийское прибежище при этом нарушается. Можно конечно участвовать в крещении с фигой за пазухой, не повторяя за священником, а только делая вид, получается обман. И даже если потенциальный крёстный отец — не буддист, а просто честный человек, то он должен отказаться от участия в крещении. Потому что становясь крёстным отцом, он обещает воспитывать крестника в христианской вере, а если он не христианин, то это заведомая ложь, и нехорошо не только с буддийской точки зрения, то и вообще.

----------

ElenaK (05.12.2012), Joy (05.12.2012), Kit (04.12.2012), Богдан Б (05.12.2012), Германн (04.12.2012), Леонид Ш (04.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Одного поведения, внешнего, недостаточно. Перед крещением крёстному отцу нужно отречься от поклонения кому бы то ни было кроме Христа, по-нашему это называется —принять в нём Прибежище. Буддийское прибежище при этом нарушается.


Тогда конечно, нарушается.




> Потому что становясь крёстным отцом, он обещает воспитывать крестника в христианской вере, а если он не христианин, то это заведомая ложь, и нехорошо не только с буддийской точки зрения, то и вообще.


Тогда нехорошо.

----------


## Zom

> Мало интересных тем сейчас, имхо.


Занимаясь некропостами, вы пытаетесь продолжить беседу, которая завершилась много лет тому назад. Кроме того, некоторые участники этих бесед уже умерли физически, ушли в мир иной. Другие же ушли с форума навсегда. Третьи вообще перестали быть буддистами. Четвёртые уже нашли для себя все вопросы, которые их тогда, давным-давно, интересовали. И т.д. и т.п. А вы всё это ворошите, зачем-то отвечая на их сообщения. От безделия, или просто потроллить?

----------

Bob (05.12.2012), Kit (04.12.2012), Vidyadhara (04.12.2012), Леонид Ш (04.12.2012), Сергей Ч (04.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> От безделия, или просто потроллить?


От безделия, пока болею. Мне эти темы кажутся полезными и интересными. Они о терпимости, о любви, о дружелюбии между людьми - и об ошибках в этой практике.

P.S. Про флаг, наверное, зря написал - но очень уж был яркий опыт. Долго смеялся.

----------


## Fyodor

> Одного поведения, внешнего, недостаточно. Перед крещением крёстному отцу нужно отречься от поклонения кому бы то ни было кроме Христа, по-нашему это называется —принять в нём Прибежище. Буддийское прибежище при этом нарушается. Можно конечно участвовать в крещении с фигой за пазухой, не повторяя за священником, а только делая вид, получается обман. И даже если потенциальный крёстный отец — не буддист, а просто честный человек, то он должен отказаться от участия в крещении. Потому что становясь крёстным отцом, он обещает воспитывать крестника в христианской вере, а если он не христианин, то это заведомая ложь, и нехорошо не только с буддийской точки зрения, то и вообще.


В моем случае никаких обещаний, причастий и прочего не было. Как и в другом случае, свидетелем которого я стал, весь ритуал проводился очень быстро и без всяких там бесед-разъяснений-вопросов-обещаний. Было это в небольшом сибирском городке в недавно построенной церкви. С одной стороны понятно, что народу много и нужно по быстрому крестить 
всех желающих, а с другой непонятно как они допускают такие нарушения. 
Никаких отречении и обещаний не давал.

----------

Германн (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> От безделия, пока болею. Мне эти темы кажутся полезными и интересными. Они о терпимости, о любви, о дружелюбии между людьми - и об ошибках в этой практике.


Ну так откройте новую, если действительно интересует тема. Потому что мёртвые души с вами беседовать не будут.

----------

Леонид Ш (04.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ну так откройте новую, если действительно интересует тема. Потому что мёртвые души с вами беседовать не будут.


Так ведь не мёртвые - беседуют. Зачем дублировать уже открытую тему? В темах прежних лет много интересного, имхо. Сострадание; живые человеческие отношения; доброжелательность; как быть хорошим человеком - мне кажется, такие темы не устаревают.

----------


## Zom

> Так ведь не мёртвые - беседуют. Зачем дублировать уже открытую тему?


Во-первых, за тем, что на цитирования вам никто из мёртвых душ уже не ответит. 
Во-вторых, создаёте путаницу, потому что не все видят, что 90% сообщений написаны десять лет назад.

----------

Аньезка (05.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Во-вторых, создаёте путаницу, потому что не все видят, что 90% сообщений написаны десять лет назад.


Зато о дружелюбии, при всех религиозных разногласиях.

----------


## Aliona

> предупредить о нехристианских взглядах, и это никого не оскорбляет.


Пожалуйста, перечитайте сами еще раз эту фразу с позиций воцерковленного верующего христианина и решите, оскорбит или нет его Ваше вежливое предупреждение.  :EEK!: 

А участие в обряде крещения в качестве крестного, помимо личных требований и ограничений, требует ответственности за духовное, в рамках традиции (?), развитие крестника. Стоит ли принимать на себя заведомо невыполнимые обязательства?

----------

Aion (08.12.2012), Леонид Ш (05.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Выделенного не было. Для меня всё свелось к держанию ребёнка на руках. 
> А чего они там при этом говорили я не особо понял, да и не очень хотел.


- яркая иллюстрация того, до чего докатилось русское православие: голый формализм, пустые символы.
Каждое церковное действо требует вышеперечисленных таинств. 
Кроме того, между попом, крестником и крестителями в момент крещения зачинается духовная связь через снисхождение на участников обряда святого духа.
Также мало кто из т. н. христиан знает, что наличие этих пресловутых крестных - совсем необязательно, родители могут сами свое дитё окрестить.
Это если с религиозной позиции. А коли так, обкумиться всем честным народом, шоб было - то хоть буддист, хоть исламист, действительно, разницы нет, давайте всё смешаем до кучи: и бога-творца, и его сына, и душу, и анатту, и шуньяту.

Пожалуйста, не относитесь так хотя бы к буддийскому Учению.




> Как это просходит? Если видеть в ритуале только взаимодействие людей с мирскими божествами, доброжелательными. Достаточно одного поведения, внешнего? Наверное, есть в Винае, указания для мирян?


Откуда такая уверенность в "мирности" и "доброжелательности" этих существ?
Внешне - Вы лично помогаете недобровольному насаждению ложных воззрений человеческому существу и - как здесь уже неоднократно сказано - обязуетесь надзирать это насаждение в будущем.
А Виная - для монахов. Для мирян - пять/восемь обетов и Благородный Восьмеричный мирской Путь - который ясно содержит указание на правильные воззрения.
С буддийской точки зрения христианство - ложное воззрение.
Участие в ритуалах - практика этих ложных воззрений = отказ от Дхаммы, Будды и Сангхи. То есть - отказ от Прибежища.
Спекуляции на этой почве могут дорого обойтись.

----------

Kit (05.12.2012), Zom (06.12.2012), Богдан Б (05.12.2012), Леонид Ш (05.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2012)

----------


## Дордже

По моему в обязанности крестного входит учить крестника православию. Чемуж он его научит??

----------

Bob (05.12.2012), Joy (05.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (06.12.2012), Леонид Ш (05.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012)

----------


## Bob

Я кстати был крёстным. До встречи с Дхаммой.  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (05.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> По моему в обязанности крестного входит учить крестника православию. Чемуж он его научит??


Что Христос был в Тибете  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (08.12.2012), Bob (05.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (06.12.2012), Буль (05.12.2012), Дордже (05.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Я кстати был крёстным. До встречи с Дхаммой.


Это другое дело. С кем не бывает -)

----------

Bob (05.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Участие в ритуалах - практика этих ложных воззрений = отказ от Дхаммы, Будды и Сангхи. То есть - отказ от Прибежища.
> Спекуляции на этой почве могут дорого обойтись.


Не знаю, как можно практиковать то, чего не имеешь. Для меня такие вещи, как принятые в национальной культуре ритуалы - часть человеческого общежития. Если никто не вводится в заблуждение, не обманывается, мне всё равно.

----------

Fyodor (05.12.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Перефразирую пушкинское, вернее будет: "Уж Германн близится, а полночи все нет"  (Не раз уже эта фраза приходила на ум)


Еще в голову лезет постоянно: "Германн сделал свое дело, Германн может уходить". ))

----------

Aion (08.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (06.12.2012), Zom (06.12.2012), Сергей Хос (05.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Еще в голову лезет постоянно: "Германн сделал свое дело, Германн может уходить". ))


Сейчас моё дело - вынужденное безделье, по болезни. Пока тут писал, чуть не умер (от тяжёлой пневмонии). В лёгком остался рубец. Готов ли я умереть со всем сказанным? Таки да.

----------


## Neroli

> Сейчас моё дело - вынужденное безделье, по болезни. Пока тут писал, чуть не умер (от тяжёлой пневмонии). В лёгком остался рубец. Готов ли я умереть со всем сказанным? Таки да.


Германн, берегите себя. 
Что-то последнее время народ часто воспалением легких стал болеть. Точно конец света.

----------

Fyodor (05.12.2012), Германн (05.12.2012)

----------


## Павел Ш.

> Не знаю, как можно практиковать то, чего не имеешь. Для меня такие вещи, как принятые в национальной культуре ритуалы - часть человеческого общежития. Если никто не вводится в заблуждение, не обманывается, мне всё равно.


Может стоит рассматривать это (крешение) как религиозный ретуал прежде всего, к тому же становясь крёстным вы принимаете на себя определёные обязательства,и это не просто подарки на день рождения дарить. Я как то участвовал в этом, теперь немного жалею так как не могу выполнять те самые обязательства. Так что я считаю что прежде чем согласится быть крёстным отцом или матерью надо хорошо подумать даже православному, а что касается буддистов, тут даже думать нечего, не надо мешать одно с другим!

----------

Aion (08.12.2012), Alex (05.12.2012), Joy (05.12.2012), Германн (05.12.2012), Леонид Ш (05.12.2012), Топпер- (06.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а священник о вероисповедании не спрашивал.


Плохой, значит, священник попался.

----------

Bob (05.12.2012), Леонид Ш (05.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Существует ли нечто подобное в странах буддизма, в связи с ритуалом наречения имени, благословения ребёнка, или ещё как?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Существует ли нечто подобное в странах буддизма, в связи с ритуалом наречения имени, благословения ребёнка, или ещё как?


Приносят к ламе ребёнка, он даёт имя. Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче говорил, что он дал нескольким бутанским детям имя «Джордж Буш»  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (08.12.2012), Германн (05.12.2012), Топпер- (06.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Приносят к ламе ребёнка, он даёт имя. Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче говорил, что он дал нескольким бутанским детям имя «Джордж Буш»


Имя меня поразило.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Кроме того, между попом, крестником и крестителями в момент крещения зачинается духовная связь через снисхождение на участников обряда святого духа.


Какого святого духа, Вы о чём? Заблуждение на них снисходит, только и всего.

----------

Нико (05.12.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Какого святого духа, Вы о чём? Заблуждение на них снисходит, только и всего.


О том, как это понимают христиане, разумеется. Тут как бы люди некое буддославие практикуют.

----------

Aion (08.12.2012), Топпер- (06.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Мне кажется, Вы усложняете. Прибежище это внутреннее отношение. Если нет обмана инаковерующих, нет и проблем с общепринятыми ритуалами. В Азии буддисты участвуют в индуистских праздниках и ритуалах, оставаясь буддистами.

----------

Atmo Kamal (06.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется, Вы усложняете. Прибежище это внутреннее отношение. Если нет обмана инаковерующих, нет и проблем с общепринятыми ритуалами. В Азии буддисты участвуют в индуистских праздниках и ритуалах, оставаясь буддистами.


А* зачем* они участвуют? Никогда не понимал подобной всеядности. Хотя действительно, азиатский ум именно этим отличается от европейского.

----------

Карло (09.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А* зачем* они участвуют? Никогда не понимал подобной всеядности. Хотя действительно, азиатский ум именно этим отличается от европейского.


Чтоб разделить свои чувства с другими людьми, чтоб найти что-то общее. Насколько это возможно, не погрешив против совести.

----------


## Топпер

> Чтоб разделить свои чувства с другими людьми, чтоб найти что-то общее. Насколько это возможно, не погрешив против совести.


Интересно на Куйрам-байрам они ходят?

Вообще разделять свои чувства и участвовать - это, вообще говоря, не одно и то же. Я, например, вполне себе буду поздравлять наших лютеран с Рождеством, но участвовать в богослужениях не буду.

----------

Буль (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Интересно на Куйрам-байрам они ходят?
> 
> Вообще разделять свои чувства и участвовать - это, вообще говоря, не одно и то же. Я, например, вполне себе буду поздравлять наших лютеран с Рождеством, но участвовать в богослужениях не буду.


Сам я хожу на Сабантуй.

Праздников достаточно. 
Есть ещё китайский НГ; Сагаалган; Лосар: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19333
Не только Рождество.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сам я хожу на Сабантуй.
> 
> Праздников достаточно. 
> Есть ещё китайский НГ; Сагаалган; Лосар


Кстати, у нас здесь Лосар празднуют одновременно с китайским новым годом  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Кстати, у нас здесь Лосар празднуют одновременно с китайским новым годом


На месяц раньше? В самом ТАР?

----------


## Топпер

> Сам я хожу на Сабантуй.


Сабантуй - это хорошо. Там барана режут?



> Праздников достаточно. 
> Есть ещё китайский НГ; Сагаалган; Лосар: 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19333
> Не только Рождество.


На все не находишься. Всем не угодишь.

----------


## Германн

> Сабантуй - это хорошо. Там барана режут?


Не-а.

----------


## Shus

> Мне кажется, Вы усложняете. Прибежище это внутреннее отношение. Если нет обмана инаковерующих, нет и проблем с общепринятыми ритуалами. В Азии буддисты участвуют в индуистских праздниках и ритуалах, оставаясь буддистами.


А где точнее, можно узнать? Особенно про "ритуалы".

----------


## Германн

> А где точнее, можно узнать? Особенно про "ритуалы".


Ритуал. Посещение Кумари Деви непальскими буддистками, страдающими нарушениями менструального цикла, подарки и прикоснование к стопам. 

Прибежища в ней - нет, не принимают.

----------


## Shus

> Ритуал. Посещение Кумари Деви непальскими буддистками, страдающими нарушениями менструального цикла, подарки и прикоснование к стопам. 
> 
> Прибежища в ней - нет, не принимают.


А Вы про это... Тогда пишите: "неварскими буддистками". Там кроме них и еще ваджраянцы и тхеравадины есть.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На месяц раньше? В самом ТАР?


Нет, в самом ТАР отдельно. А в Амдо и Кхаме на месяц раньше.

----------


## Германн

> А Вы про это... Тогда пишите: "неварскими буддистками". Там кроме них и еще ваджраянцы и тхеравадины есть.


Тхеравадины ритуально почитают предков. Это тоже не буддизм: язычество, культ рода. Но Прибежище остаётся буддийским; противоречия нет.

В том же, что касается воззрения, принципиально видеть разницу между Дхармой и мирскими путями. Странно, когда принципиальное значение придаётся внешним ритуалам.

----------


## Германн

> Нет, в самом ТАР отдельно. А в Амдо и Кхаме на месяц раньше.


Вот, значит, как в Китае строго. Если национальный регион, то и праздник по национальному календарю. Если нет, то по китайскому, хань. Интересно.

----------


## Топпер

> Тхеравадины ритуально почитают предков. Это тоже не буддизм: язычество, культ рода. Но Прибежище остаётся буддийским; противоречия нет.


Потому, что разделять заслуги с умершими родственниками заповедовал Будда Готама.



> В том же, что касается воззрения, принципиально видеть разницу между Дхармой и мирскими путями. Странно, когда принципиальное значение придаётся внешним ритуалам.


Это не странно. Из внешнего произрастает внутреннее.

----------

Joy (07.12.2012), Карло (09.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Потому, что разделять заслуги с умершими родственниками заповедовал Будда Готама.


Как это возможно, если они вдруг не родились претами? 




> Это не странно. Из внешнего произрастает внутреннее.


Это запрещено в ПК?

----------


## Топпер

> Как это возможно, если они вдруг не родились претами?


Если не родились - не проблема. Заслуги вернуться обратно.



> Это запрещено в ПК?


Одна из оков привязывающих к сансаре - вера в действенность небуддийских обрядов и ритуалов. Если человек верит в их действенность, он привязывает себя к сансаре. Если не верит, но участвует, он напрасно тратит время.

Особенно это актуально для нетрадиционных буддистов, которым и так сложно взрастить в себе буддийское миропонимание. Зачем же мешать этому процессу?

----------

Богдан Б (07.12.2012), Буль (07.12.2012), Карло (09.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Нетрадиционные буддисты, как и любые неофиты, склонны к драматизации. Хотят быть бОльшими буддистами, чем азиаты. Небуддийские обряды могут быть действенными в мирском точно так же, как научные технологии. Сама грань между буддийским и небуддийским проходит по воззрению. Главное не принимать в этом Прибежища.

Но интересно прочитать, что написано в Типитаке. Про культ почитания предков и бессмысленность  участия в ритуалах.

----------

Aion (08.12.2012), Fyodor (07.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нетрадиционные буддисты, как и любые неофиты, склонны к драматизации. Хотят быть бОльшими буддистами, чем азиаты.


Да, потому, что нам сложнее. У нас нет всего того исторического базиса, который есть в Азии. И чтобы хоть как-то выживать в наших условиях нужно быть чистым буддистом. 



> Небуддийские обряды могут быть действенными в мирском точно так же, как научные технологии.
> Сама грань между буддийским и небуддийским проходит по воззрению. Главное не принимать в этом Прибежища.


Правда? Т.е. например соборование или причащение действенный ритуал и буддисту можно его выполнять?
И если не принимать в этом Прибежище, зачем вообще это делать?

----------


## Кунсанг

В руководствах по Прибежищу есть оговорка, что за временной помощью к мирским богам и духам буддистам можно обращаться и дружить можно с ними, но главное не принимать в них Прибежища, такого что защищайте меня жизнь за жизнью и т.д. Говорится, что давний буддист Ричард Гир венчался два раза в церкви. А он хороший буддист.

----------

Германн (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В руководствах по Прибежищу есть оговорка, что за временной помощью к мирским богам и духам буддистам можно обращаться и дружить можно с ними, но главное не принимать в них Прибежища, такого что защищайте меня жизнь за жизнью и т.д. Говорится, что давний буддист Ричард Гир венчался два раза в церкви. А он хороший буддист.


В христианстве б-г не мирской. Он - творец мира и всего-всего. Он же и источник к спасению. И тут нужно либо в него такого верить, но тогда это будет нарушением Прибежища, либо, если не верить в него, как в творца, зачем вообще к нему обращаться? Глупость какая-то получается.
Ну, а касаемо Ричарда Гира: он достаточно состоятельный человек, чтобы если потребуется и с царевной-лягушкой в церкви повенчаться.

----------

Alex (07.12.2012), Богдан Б (07.12.2012), Леонид Ш (07.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Некоторые буддисты считают Иисуса бодхисаттвой, тогда все просто. Зашел в дом бодхисаттвы и просто поучавствовал в ритуале внешне. Но внутренне не принимая ритуал всерьез, например понимая что это не совсем правильное воззрение сейчас. Хотя в прошлом оно могло быть истинным и исказиться со временем.

----------


## Топпер

> Некоторые буддисты считают Иисуса бодхисаттвой, тогда все просто. Зашел в дом бодхисаттвы и просто поучавствовал в ритуале внешне.


Он не бодхисатта. Он учит атте, постоянству и существованию творца мира. 



> Но внутренне не принимая ритуал всерьез, например понимая что это не совсем правильное воззрение сейчас.


Т.е. ещё и обманывать окружающих?
Я понимаю, когда вас заставляют принимать участие в подобных мероприятиях, например, под угрозой отчисления из вуза. Но добровольно...... зачем? 



> Хотя в прошлом оно могло быть истинным и исказиться со временем.


Что могло быть истинным? Учение Христа? Нет, оно не истинно для буддиста. Для буддиста истинно учение Будды Готамы.

----------

Alex (07.12.2012), Богдан Б (07.12.2012), Буль (07.12.2012), Леонид Ш (07.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В христианстве б-г не мирской. Он - творец мира и всего-всего. Он же и источник к спасению.


А мне кажется мирской с точки зрения того, что сотворил этот данный мир. Пусть даже это ошибочная точка зрения насчет сотворения мира, но вообще христианских богов может оказаться много на самом деле. Святые интересно как продолжают помогать? Например Николай угодник.




> Он не бодхисатта. Он учит атте, постоянству и существованию творца мира.


Это как раз могло и появиться искажение со временем. Я немного верю, что он учился в Индии у мудрецов потому что в его биографии говорилось есть пробел длиной во много лет.

----------


## Топпер

> А мне кажется мирской с точки зрения того, что сотворил этот данный мир. Пусть даже это ошибочная точка зрения насчет сотворения мира, но вообще христианских богов может оказаться много на самом деле. Святые интересно как продолжают помогать? Например Николай угодник.


Христианский б-г один с т.з. христиан. Николай угодник просто святой, который предоставляет определённый блат, чтобы вам легче было доносить свои мольбы вышестоящему начальству.



> Это как раз могло и появиться искажение со временем.


Его и вообще могло не быть. Но с таким подходом, когда мы допускаем что угодно, о чём вообще можно говорить? Тогда допустите, что Христос вообще учил конфуцианству или джайнизму. Эти допущения ничем не хуже вашего.



> Я немного верю, что он учился в Индии у мудрецов потому что в его биографии говорилось есть пробел длиной во много лет.


Что в учении Христа соотносится с дхаммическими религиями Индии?

----------

Леонид Ш (07.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Если нравственность приводит к рождению в сфере мирских богов, то там очень много может оказаться таких богов, которые стали богами благодаря христианству и они возможно продолжают помогать тем, кто к ним обращается с мольбой, возможно святые которые никому не вредили и помогали другим там родились. Десять недобродетелей почти одинаковы и там и там. Это вполне соотносится.

----------

Германн (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если нравственность приводит к рождению в сфере мирских богов, то там очень много может оказаться таких богов, которые стали богами благодаря христианству и они возможно продолжают помогать тем, кто к ним обращается с мольбой, возможно святые которые никому не вредили и помогали другим там родились. Десять недобродетелей почти одинаковы и там и там. Это вполне соотносится.


То-то Джина Махавира, который в отличие от христиан полную ахимсу проповедовал, в аду переродился.

Касаемо богов, ставших ими благодаря христианству - сильно сомневаюсь. Христианству всего две тысячи лет. Боги же живут весьма долго.

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.12.2012)

----------


## Shus

> В руководствах по Прибежищу есть оговорка, что за временной помощью к мирским богам и духам буддистам можно обращаться и дружить можно с ними, но главное не принимать в них Прибежища, такого что защищайте меня жизнь за жизнью и т.д. Говорится, что давний буддист Ричард Гир венчался два раза в церкви. А он хороший буддист.


Так да не так. Должно быть четко ясно, что буддист обращается за помощью к сансарным богам (божествам, духам и пр.), которые либо входят в традиционный пантеон, либо уровнем ниже четырех защитников и признаны в соответствии с этно-культурными и историческими традициями отдельной страны.
В другой ветке Вольф описывал, как сначала монах проводил ритуал под деревом бодхи, а позже уже другой (небуддийский) ритуал проводил местный капурала (служитель местного культа). Так вот этот капурала - обязательно образцовый и уважаемый упасака и никак иначе. 
Кстати у сансарных богов тхеравады есть важное отличие от иных: поклонение им может, как считается, помочь верующему, а вот тем, кто их не почитает и даже отрицает, они никакого вреда не приносят.

Так что поклонение каким-то другим богам, а тем более ритуалы прямо связанные с душой (крещение, венчание и пр. обустройства атмана) с точки зрения буддизма все-таки наверное является ересью.

----------

Богдан Б (07.12.2012), Леонид Ш (07.12.2012), Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> То-то Джина Махавира, который в отличие от христиан полную ахимсу проповедовал, в аду переродился.
> 
> Касаемо богов, ставших ими благодаря христианству - сильно сомневаюсь. Христианству всего две тысячи лет. Боги же живут весьма долго.


Здесь закралась ошибка. Никто не отменял РОЖДЕНИЕ в мире богов. Тогда христианские боги еще очень молодые.

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь закралась ошибка. Никто не отменял РОЖДЕНИЕ в мире богов. Тогда христианские боги еще очень молодые.


Логично. Что-то я не то написал.
Но про Джину Махавиру - это так.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так да не так. Должно быть четко ясно, что буддист обращается за помощью к сансарным богам (божествам, духам и пр.), которые либо входят в традиционный пантеон, либо уровнем ниже четырех защитников и признаны в соответствии с этно-культурными и историческими традициями отдельной страны.


Думаю не совсем это так четко ясно. Главное, чтобы помощь была. Вот и все.

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю не совсем это так четко ясно. Главное, чтобы помощь была. Вот и все.


Вот потому с таким подходом буддизм в Индии и угас. Замылил его индуизм. "Если отстирывает одинаково, то зачем платить больше?".

----------

Shus (07.12.2012), Карло (09.12.2012), Леонид Ш (07.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот потому с таким подходом буддизм в Индии и угас. Замылил его индуизм. "Если отстирывает одинаково, то зачем платить больше?".


Скорее это карма живых существ так работает. Все происходит в силу кармы говорится. И обобщение что только именно в силу того что обращались к мирским божествам буддизм угас это не совсем корректно будет потому что карм много всяких.

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Думаю не совсем это так четко ясно. Главное, чтобы помощь была. Вот и все.


В Шотландии тоже также считают. Но как-то меня лама в килте и крест в мандале не убеждают.
Кельтский буддизм

P.S. Кстати самой идее уже скоро сто лет будет (Мак Кензи).

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Что в учении Христа соотносится с дхаммическими религиями Индии?


Сострадание, с акцентом на смирении. 

В сверхмирской сфере никого, кроме Будд, Бодхисаттв и Архатов, просто нет. Но иноверцам кто-то помогает. Не всегда эта духовная помощь объяснима доброжелательностью Брахмы или других мирских богов. Будду люди могут воспринимать как Шиву; как Бога. Он не откажет в помощи, если есть связь и возможность помочь, но воззрение у человека ошибочное. В следующей жизни выправится, когда созреют условия. Буддисты тоже ошибаются, впадают в крайности, на уровне воззрения смешиваются с иноверцами. Но внимания Будд не лишаются всё равно. Так же и внешние.

Небуддийские учения имеют те или иные элементы, которые есть в буддизме. Они фрагментарны, а буддизм показывает непротиворечивую и цельную систему. В этом смысле, если двигаться интуитивно, доверяя логике, они направляют к Пути. Христианство учит состраданию, буддизм позволяет непротиворечиво представить его у Учителя мира. Родовое язычество учит мировому Закону, Правде - в буддизме есть об этом полное Учение. И т.д.

Прибежище показывает внешние пути как тропы к Дхарме.

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

И вообще, если уж так хочется помощи мирских богов, то лучше обращаться к родноверам.

----------


## Топпер

> Сострадание, с акцентом на смирении.


Это много у кого было. Сострадание и смирение не патентованное изобретение буддизма.



> В сверхмирской сфере никого, кроме Будд, Бодхисаттв и Архатов, просто нет. Но иноверцам кто-то помогает. Не всегда эта духовная помощь объяснима доброжелательностью Брахмы или других мирских богов. Будду люди могут воспринимать как Шиву; как Бога. Он не откажет в помощи, если есть связь и возможность помочь, но воззрение человека ошибочное. В следующей жизни выправится, когда созреют условия. Буддисты тоже ошибаются, впадают в ереси, на уровне воззрения смешиваются с иноверцами. Но внимания Будд не лишаются всё равно. Так же и внешние.


Для тхеравадинов Будда в Ниббане. Соответственно в горних высях он не пребывает.



> Небуддийские учения имеют те или иные элементы, которые есть в буддизме. Они фрагментарны, а буддизм даёт непротиворечивую и цельную систему. В этом смысле, если двигаться интуитивно, доверяя логике, они направляют к Пути. Христианство учит состраданию, буддизм позволяет непротиворечиво представить его у Учителя мира. Родовое язычество учит мировому Закону, Правде - в буддизме есть об этом полное Учение. И т.д.
> 
> Прибежище показывает внешние пути как тропы к Дхарме.


Мне, честно говоря, это кажется весьма натянутым. Послушайте, например, лекции протодьякона Кураева о том, что любовь достигает своего пика именно в христианстве. И в нём имеет всю целостность, когда как в буддизме - только зачатки.

----------

Леонид Ш (07.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Одна из оков привязывающих к сансаре - вера в действенность небуддийских обрядов и ритуалов. Если человек верит в их действенность, он привязывает себя к сансаре. Если не верит, но участвует, он напрасно тратит время.


Не небуддийских, а вообще любых. Во времена Будды не было никаких  служб и ритуалов, это все позже в угоду мирянам придумали. Я например, не верю ни в один буддийский или какой иной ритуал или церемонию. Не верю в то, что они могут принести какие-то сверхъестественные плоды, будь то исцеление, богатство или тем более избавить от накопленной каммы. Но к чужой вере во все эти ритуалы и церемонии, я отношусь уважительно, все же если это ритуал буддийский, содержит восхваление Будды и т.п., то это помогает устремлять свой ум в верном направлении, и однозначно лучше чем водку пьянствовать, да баб щупать.

----------

Shus (07.12.2012), Богдан Б (07.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Прибежище показывает внешние пути как тропы к Дхарме.


Германн, вы не перестаете меня удивлять креативностью  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вот потому с таким подходом буддизм в Индии и угас. Замылил его индуизм. "Если отстирывает одинаково, то зачем платить больше?".


Буддизм замыливает что угодно, если проверять Дхарму, как ювелир золото (оперировать доктриной, а не заучивать цитаты). Другое дело, что разум не всегда популярен. Когда диспуты с царским арбитражем стали неактуальны, буддизм медным тазом и накрылся.

----------


## Германн

> Мне, честно говоря, это кажется весьма натянутым. Послушайте, например, лекции протодьякона Кураева о том, что любовь достигает своего пика именно в христианстве. И в нём имеет всю целостность, когда как в буддизме - только зачатки.


Теодицея логически невозможна. Из-за  фрагментарности доктрины: всё хорошо с состраданием, но в связное представление о всеобщем Учителе христианские идеи не укладываются. В буддизме нет проблем с теодицеей, это отличает.

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не небуддийских, а вообще любых.


Это вопрос.



> Во времена Будды не было никаких  служб и ритуалов, это все позже в угоду мирянам придумали.


Почему не было? Будда для чего Паритта сутты читал? Заслуги разделяли? Разделяли. Воду на землю лили? Лили. Катхину проводили? Проводили. Пищу предлагали монахам? Предлагали. Это всё и есть буддийские церемонии и ритуалы.



> Я например, не верю ни в один буддийский или какой иной ритуал или церемонию. Не верю в то, что они могут принести какие-то сверхъестественные плоды, будь то исцеление, богатство или тем более избавить от накопленной каммы.


Когда кузнец Чунда поднёс Будде пищу, Будда же сказал, что это принесёт ему заслуги на несколько жизней.



> Но к чужой вере во все эти ритуалы и церемонии, я отношусь уважительно, все же если это ритуал буддийский, содержит восхваление Будды и т.п., то это помогает устремлять свой ум в верном направлении, и однозначно лучше чем водку пьянствовать, да баб щупать.


Это понятно. Но это только так сказать позитивистская часть. А как же нам быть с призыванием богов? Они же тоже могут помогать.

----------

Shus (07.12.2012), Богдан Б (07.12.2012), Карло (10.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Теодицея логически невозможна. Из-за  фрагментарности доктрины: всё хорошо с состраданием, но в связное представление о всеобщем Учителе христианские идеи не укладываются. В буддизме нет проблем с теодицеей, это отличает.


Так и в Исламе и Иудаизме нет проблем с Теодицеей.

----------

Alex (07.12.2012)

----------


## Alex

И в зороастризме еще.

----------

Топпер- (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Так и в Исламе и Иудаизме нет проблем с Теодицеей.


Другая есть проблема: со свободой воли.

----------


## Германн

> И в зороастризме еще.


Проблема с необратимостью победы света.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот, значит, как в Китае строго. Если национальный регион, то и праздник по национальному календарю. Если нет, то по китайскому, хань. Интересно.


Не строго, просто в Амдо такая традиция уже довольно давно — праздновать Лосар вместе с китайцами. Точно неизвестно, как было в старые времена, но у последних двух поколений так было всегда. Многие справляют Лосар по китайскому календарю здесь, и успевают съездить в Лхасу на Лосар по тибетскому календарю. Только последние несколько лет амдосские тибетцы начали несколько прохладнее относиться к дате по китайскому календарю и с большим энтузиазмом праздновать по тибетскому.

----------

Alex (07.12.2012), Shus (07.12.2012), Германн (07.12.2012), Дхармананда (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Другая есть проблема: со свободой воли.


Она, если на то пошло, и в буддизме есть.

----------


## Германн

> Она, если на то пошло, и в буддизме есть.


Если безначальный причинно-следственный процесс несвободен (случаен или механистичен), уже сложилась бы комбинация причин, пресекающая сансару, в каждом случае. Если же процесс не безначален, это противоречит схеме причинно-зависимого возникновения. 

Без свободы никак.

----------


## Топпер

> Если безначальный причинно-следственный процесс несвободен (случаен или механистичен), уже сложилась бы комбинация причин, пресекающая сансару, в каждом случае. Если же процесс не безначален, это противоречит схеме причинно-зависимого возникновения. 
> 
> Без свободы никак.


Эти рассуждения к свободе воли особого отношения не имеют.

----------


## Германн

> Эти рассуждения к свободе воли особого отношения не имеют.


Почему?

----------


## Топпер

> Почему?


Потому, что несвободность процесса может столь же логично обосновывать и нахождение в сансаре.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Потому, что несвободность процесса может столь же логично обосновывать и нахождение в сансаре.


Если прекращение относится к числу возможных ситуаций, не может. Бесконечное число комбинаций причин содержит в себе и терминальную комбинацию. Она уже сложилась с вероятностью 1.

----------


## Топпер

> Если прекращение относится к числу возможных ситуаций, не может. Бесконечное число комбинаций причин содержит в себе и терминальную комбинацию. Она уже сложилась с вероятностью 1.


Так такая же вероятность и у возможной ситуации недостижения Ниббаны.

----------


## Германн

> Так такая же вероятность и у возможной ситуации недостижения Ниббаны.


Конечно. Бесконечное множество комбинаций причин включает в себя такие ситуации, наряду с ситуацией прекращения. Что значит, всё уже случилось.
И сансара продолжалась, и париниббана уже  достигалась.

----------


## Joy

> Как это возможно, если они вдруг не родились претами?


За бесчисленное количество рождений ВСЕ живые существа поперебывали родственниками друг друга.
Соответственно, заслуги, разделяемые с претами, ВСЕГДА идут родственникам.
Сутта, где это разъяснено: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...n-sutta-sv.htm

Вот вы пишете, что болеете, а где болезнь, там и смерть; но вместо изучения Дхаммы - при такой каше в голове - торчите на форуме, троллите и юродствуете.
Воистину, неисчерпаема глупость существ в сансаре.

----------

Германн (07.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (07.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Сурово  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

В другой теме Zom упоминал, что число существ в сансаре _ни конечно, ни бесконечно_. Топпер употребил каноническое слово "неисчислимо". 

Можно ли применять комбинаторные рассуждения к тому, что не является ни конечным, ни бесконечным?...

----------


## Германн

> В другой теме Zom упоминал, что число существ в сансаре _ни конечно, ни бесконечно_. Топпер употребил каноническое слово "неисчислимо". 
> 
> Можно ли применять комбинаторные рассуждения к тому, что не является ни конечным, ни бесконечным?...


Сансара с логической неизбежностью окажется безначальной во времени, иначе придётся ввести  Первопричину и поломать каноническую схему причинно-следственного возникновения.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сансара с логической неизбежностью окажется безначальной во времени, иначе придётся ввести  Первопричину и поломать каноническую схему причинно-следственного возникновения.


Я бы не смотрел так математически просто на сансару... Здесь математическая логика может и не работать (в обычном смысле). 

Не помню, как точно каноны говорят о времени в сансаре, но я бы _снял_ вопрос о начале рождений вместо того, чтобы _отрицать_ начало _логически_ (как и в других вопросах, напр. смертен Татхагата или бессмертен). Время и пространство _не являются_, по-моему, _первичными_ по отношению к сансаре. Скорее, наоборот  :Smilie: .

Поэтому гораздо точнее сказать: "Нельзя найти начала рождений".

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.12.2012), Топпер- (07.12.2012), Федор Ф (08.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому гораздо точнее сказать: "Нельзя найти начала рождений".


Слова всеведающего Будды. Можно интерпретировать их как результат незнания (просматривал, но не увидел). Соответственно, Учение о цепи причинно-следственного возникновения оказывается гипотетичным, и может оказаться неверным. (Первопричина может существовать, что делает неверной схему.)

Либо слова Будды можно интерпретировать как знание всеведающего о безначальности сансары. Тогда пратитья-самутпада не гипотетична, а бесспорно проверена.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Понимаете, тут есть очень тонкие нюансы.

Скажем, "начала нет" или "начала нельзя найти". Это одно и то же? Или "число существ бесконечно" и "Число существ нельзя сосчитать". Это одно и то же? По моему, нет...

Хотя математически может показаться, что это - одно и то же...

А на Патиччасамуппаду не влияет снятие с повестки дня таких вопросов. Она не требует разрешить дилемму "конечно-бесконечно"...

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Понимаете, тут есть очень тонкие нюансы.
> 
> Скажем, "начала нет" или "начала нельзя найти". Это одно и то же? Или "число существ бесконечно" и "Число существ нельзя сосчитать". Это одно и то же? По моему, нет...
> 
> Хотя математически может показаться, что это - одно и то же...


Число существ здесь не имеет значения, потому что каждое ЖС находится в ситуации сансары. Если интерпретировать слова Будды как свидетельство незнания (просматривал перерождения, до первого не докопался: возможно, оно есть) Учение лишается окончательности. Если Будда не знал такие вещи, что он ещё мог не знать об Учении? Возможно, Путь ведёт совсем не туда, куда кажется. 

Это логические следствия такой интерпретации.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Число существ здесь не имеет значения, потому что каждое ЖС находится в ситуации сансары. Если интерпретировать слова Будды как свидетельство незнания (просматривал перерождения, до первого не докопался: возможно, оно есть) Учение лишается окончательности. Если Будда не знал такие вещи, что он ещё мог не знать об Учении? Возможно, Путь ведёт совсем не туда, куда кажется. 
> 
> Это логические следствия такой интерпретации.


Германн, это - очень тонкий вопрос. "Будда искал и не нашел" или "Будда сказал, что нельзя найти"? Мне не кажется, что это - одно и то же. Или же, почему Будда не сказал, что число существ бесконечно или конечно? А сказал, что их нельзя сосчитать... Он как раз выражался очень точно. И его всеведение в данном случае выразилось в том, что он _не давал неверных ответов_. 

Но, действительно, логика Будды очень тонка и изящна, а мы пытаемся судить о ней с позиций пространства и времени, в которых, как нам _кажется_, мы существуем.

----------


## Германн

Частный случай, следует ли оперировать доктриной, или останавливаться на корректной канонической цитате. Если сансара не обнаружена безначальной во времени, Учение о причинно-зависимом возникновении теряет статус истины, бесспорно установленной, проверенной.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Здесь трудно разговаривать с позиций формальной логики. В свое время высказывания мастеров дзен меня и привлекли тем, что они уверенно выходили за ее пределы.

В данном же случае я не хочу ничего доказывать, а просто привлекаю внимание к определенным тонкостям, которые часто проходят незамеченными...

А о сансаре мое мнение такое. Это пространство и время существуют в сансаре, а не наоборот  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юй Кан

> Частный случай, следует ли оперировать доктриной, или останавливаться на корректной канонической цитате. Если сансара не обнаружена безначальной во времени, Учение о причинно-зависимом возникновении теряет статус истины, бесспорно установленной, проверенной.


Обнаружена, не обнаружена... -- не влияет, т.к. в буддизме/для буддиста главное -- принятие на себя полной ответственности за свои деяния и, соответственно, за выход из круговорота смертей и рождений, а не за разрешение вопроса о возникновении сансары.
О чём и сказано в патичча-самуппаде, никак не затрагивающей вопросы возникновения сансары, но акцентированной на способе выхода из нее.

----------

Shus (07.12.2012), Дмитрий С (07.12.2012), Марина В (07.12.2012), Федор Ф (08.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Тогда и вопрос о том, как небуддийские учения могут подводить к Дхарме, снимается. Если не анализировать, то вообще никак. И противостоять поглощению Учения другими религиями, при общих ритуалах, тоже невозможно. Значит, действительно нужно крепко держаться догмы и буддийских ритуалов.

----------

Shus (07.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тогда и вопрос о том, как небуддийские учения могут подводить к Дхарме, снимается. Если не анализировать, то вообще никак. И противостоять поглощению Учения другими религиями, при общих ритуалах, тоже невозможно. Значит, действительно нужно крепко держаться догмы и буддийских ритуалов.


Дорогой Германн, дело не в этом. В Ваших рассуждениях есть и логика, и здравый смысл. Разговаривать можно о чем угодно, хоть о самых отдаленных звездах. Просто речь шла об определенных акцентах и нюансах...

----------

Германн (07.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Частный случай, следует ли оперировать доктриной, или останавливаться на корректной канонической цитате.


Кстати, где цитата?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Почему не было? Будда для чего Паритта сутты читал?


Вот уж не знаю какие он там паритты читал, и читал ли. Представлю себе Будду, читающего восхваление самому себе  :Wink: 




> Заслуги разделяли? Разделяли. Воду на землю лили? Лили.


Во-первых это скорее всего пришло из древнего индийского культа поминовения предков, по крайней мере нельзя однозначно утверждать, что это буддийский, а не заимствованный ритуал. А во-вторых, тут никакой уличной магии. Допустим есть класс петта (приведений), которые не осознают, что они умерли в мире людей, и продолжают видеть этот мир, свой дом, своих родных, так как сильно привязаны к ним. И тут они видят, что их поминают, приглашают их, проводят для них какие-то действия с устремлением принести им радость, и они радуются от этого. Истории о призраках умерших людей, которые не могут расстаться со своим прежнем местом обитания и различные виды поминовения усопших, есть почти в каждой культуре.




> Катхину проводили? Проводили.


А что на Катхине проводятся какие-то особые сакральные действия?




> Пищу предлагали монахам? Предлагали.


Ну так предложение пищи аскетам - это вообще краеугольный камень индийской культуры.




> Это всё и есть буддийские церемонии и ритуалы.


На мой взгляд, в основном это церемонии заимствованны из индийской религиозной культуры, непосредственно в период распространения Буддой своего Учения, либо включенные в буддизм позднее, также как поклонение ступам, статуям, деревьям Бодхи и т.п.




> А как же нам быть с призыванием богов? Они же тоже могут помогать.


А вот такие действия, на мой взгляд могут осуществлять только Будда, Араханты или по крайней мере практики, которые могут посещать миры дэва-локи в медитативных состояниях, общаться с дэва и заводить там связи. А вот в остальных случаях - это будут простые ритуальные действия, вроде вкушения плоти и крови Христовой у христиан, и никакие Дэва такие ритуальные просьбы не смогут услышать.

----------

Shus (08.12.2012), Богдан Б (08.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> У нас нет всего того исторического базиса, который есть в Азии.


Бханте, ну в Европе много чего нет...  :Smilie:  


> И чтобы хоть как-то выживать в наших условиях нужно быть чистым буддистом.


Блокадная карма?  :EEK!:  А если серьёзно, что это такое по-Вашему - быть чистым буддистом?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Сострадание, с акцентом на смирении.


Иисус, насколько я помню НЗ, грозится сжечь живых существ в "огне вечном", так какое уж тут сострадание?

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Иисус, насколько я помню НЗ, грозится сжечь живых существ в "огне вечном", так какое уж тут сострадание?


Ну вот мы и горим сейчас..

----------

Aion (09.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Иисус, насколько я помню НЗ, грозится сжечь живых существ в "огне вечном", так какое уж тут сострадание?


Вразумлял с состраданием о кармических последствиях дурных дел.

----------

Aion (09.12.2012), Германн (08.12.2012), Дмитрий С (09.12.2012), Федор Ф (08.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Иисус, насколько я помню НЗ, грозится сжечь живых существ в "огне вечном", так какое уж тут сострадание?


Как и Будда, кстати. Не читали описания адов в Каноне? Христианство отдыхает.

----------

Aion (09.12.2012), Топпер- (10.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На мой взгляд, в основном это церемонии заимствованны из индийской религиозной культуры, непосредственно в период распространения Буддой своего Учения, либо включенные в буддизм позднее, также как поклонение ступам, статуям, деревьям Бодхи и т.п.


Будда как-то позволил считать фикус своим и.о.--значит, поклонение деревьям есть буддийский ритуал. ))

----------

Топпер- (10.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Как и Будда, кстати. Не читали описания адов в Каноне? Христианство отдыхает.


Будда Шакьямуни не говорил, что отправит самолично в "геенну огненную" тех живыз существ, которые не входят в число Его последователей. А Иисус утверждал, что именно он отправит в "огонь вечный" тех, кто не из его фан-клуба. 
То есть в случае Иисуса- это не указание на причину и следствие, а шантаж на уровне перекачанного пэтэушника из лихих девяностых, говорящего владельцу коммерческого ларька, что он сожжет ларек, если коммерсант откажется от услуг по "крышеванию".

----------

Bob (09.12.2012), Топпер- (10.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Будда как-то позволил считать фикус своим и.о.--значит, поклонение деревьям есть буддийский ритуал. ))


???

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда Шакьямуни не говорил, что отправит самолично в "геенну огненную" тех живыз существ, которые не входят в число Его последователей. А Иисус утверждал, что именно он отправит в "огонь вечный" тех, кто не из его фан-клуба. 
> То есть в случае Иисуса- это не указание на причину и следствие, а шантаж на уровне перекачанного пэтэушника из лихих девяностых, говорящего владельцу коммерческого ларька, что он сожжет ларек, если коммерсант откажется от услуг по "крышеванию".


Из Евангелия от Матфея:

31 Когда же приидет Сын Человеческий во славе Своей и все святые Ангелы с Ним, тогда сядет на престоле славы Своей,
32 и соберутся пред Ним все народы; и отделит одних от других, как пастырь отделяет овец от козлов;
33 и поставит овец по правую Свою сторону, а козлов — по левую.
34 Тогда скажет Царь тем, которые по правую сторону Его: приидите, благословенные Отца Моего, наследуйте Царство, уготованное вам от создания мира:
35 ибо алкал Я, и вы дали Мне есть; жаждал, и вы напоили Меня; был странником, и вы приняли Меня;
36 был наг, и вы одели Меня; был болен, и вы посетили Меня; в темнице был, и вы пришли ко Мне.
37 Тогда праведники скажут Ему в ответ: Господи! когда мы видели Тебя алчущим, и накормили? или жаждущим, и напоили?
38 когда мы видели Тебя странником, и приняли? или нагим, и одели?
39 когда мы видели Тебя больным, или в темнице, и пришли к Тебе?
40 И Царь скажет им в ответ: *истинно говорю вам: так как вы сделали это одному из сих братьев Моих меньших, то сделали Мне*.
41 Тогда скажет и тем, которые по левую сторону: идите от Меня, проклятые, в огонь вечный, уготованный диаволу и ангелам его:
42 ибо алкал Я, и вы не дали Мне есть; жаждал, и вы не напоили Меня;
43 был странником, и не приняли Меня; был наг, и не одели Меня; болен и в темнице, и не посетили Меня.
44 Тогда и они скажут Ему в ответ: Господи! когда мы видели Тебя алчущим, или жаждущим, или странником, или нагим, или больным, или в темнице, и не послужили Тебе?
45 Тогда скажет им в ответ: *истинно говорю вам: так как вы не сделали этого одному из сих меньших, то не сделали Мне*.
46 И пойдут сии в муку вечную, а праведники в жизнь вечную.
Из Евангелия от Марка:

36 И, взяв дитя, поставил его посреди них и, обняв его, сказал им: Мф 18:5; Лк 9:48 
37 кто примет одно из таких детей во имя Мое, тот принимает Меня; а кто Меня примет, тот не Меня принимает, но Пославшего Меня. 
38 При сем Иоанн сказал: Учитель! мы видели человека, который именем Твоим изгоняет бесов, а не ходит за нами; и запретили ему, потому что не ходит за нами. Лк 9:49 
39 Иисус сказал: не запрещайте ему, ибо никто, сотворивший чудо именем Моим, не может вскоре злословить Меня. 1Кор 12:3 
40 Ибо кто не против вас, тот за вас. 
41 И кто напоит вас чашею воды во имя Мое, потому что вы Христовы, истинно говорю вам, не потеряет награды своей. Мф 10:42 
42 А* кто соблазнит одного из малых сих, верующих в Меня, тому лучше было бы, если бы повесили ему жерновный камень на шею и бросили его в море*. Втор 13:6–10; Мф 18:6; Лк 17:1 
43 И *если соблазняет тебя рука твоя, отсеки ее: лучше тебе увечному войти в жизнь, нежели с двумя руками идти в геенну, в огонь неугасимый*, Мф 5:29, 18:8 
44 где червь их не умирает и огонь не угасает. Ис 66:24 
45 И *если нога твоя соблазняет тебя, отсеки ее: лучше тебе войти в жизнь хромому, нежели с двумя ногами быть ввержену в геенну, в огонь неугасимый*, 
46 где червь их не умирает и огонь не угасает. 
47 И если глаз твой соблазняет тебя, вырви его: *лучше тебе с одним глазом войти в Царствие Божие, нежели с двумя глазами быть ввержену в геенну огненную*, 
48 где червь их не умирает и огонь не угасает.
Основное отличие устрашающих проповедей Иисуса и его учения от буддийских -- в наличии в них личности Бога-творца, "персонифицирующего" мировой закон причин и следствий, согласно которому благое/бесамостное деяние даст благой плод, а неблагое...

При этом и Иисус призывал "*отвергнуться себя*" (т.е., если в будд. терминах, -- *отбросить привязанность к "я"/эго*).
Опять из Евангелия от Матфея:

24 Тогда Иисус сказал ученикам Своим: если кто хочет идти за Мною, *отвергнись себя, и возьми крест свой, и следуй за Мною*, Мф 10:38; Мк 8:34; Лк 14:27 
25 ибо *кто хочет душу свою сберечь, тот потеряет ее, а кто потеряет душу свою ради Меня, тот обретет ее*; 
26 какая польза человеку, если он приобретет весь мир, а душе своей повредит? или какой выкуп даст человек за душу свою?
Это -- о том общем, что есть в христ-ве и буддизме.

----------

Aion (09.12.2012), AndyZ (11.12.2012), SlavaR (09.12.2012), Марина В (10.12.2012), Федор Ф (10.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот уж не знаю какие он там паритты читал, и читал ли. Представлю себе Будду, читающего восхваление самому себе


Читал, читал.
А насчёт восхвалений Трём Драгоценностям, то ведь их дал Будда.



> Во-первых это скорее всего пришло из древнего индийского культа поминовения предков, по крайней мере нельзя однозначно утверждать, что это буддийский, а не заимствованный ритуал. А во-вторых, тут никакой уличной магии. Допустим есть класс петта (приведений), которые не осознают, что они умерли в мире людей, и продолжают видеть этот мир, свой дом, своих родных, так как сильно привязаны к ним. И тут они видят, что их поминают, приглашают их, проводят для них какие-то действия с устремлением принести им радость, и они радуются от этого. Истории о призраках умерших людей, которые не могут расстаться со своим прежнем местом обитания и различные виды поминовения усопших, есть почти в каждой культуре.


Тем не менее это всё оформленно определённым образом. А это и есть ритуал.



> На мой взгляд, в основном это церемонии заимствованны из индийской религиозной культуры, непосредственно в период распространения Буддой своего Учения, либо включенные в буддизм позднее, также как поклонение ступам, статуям, деревьям Бодхи и т.п.


Я не знаю позднее или нет. Факт остаётся фактом: буддизм имеет в своём составе определённые ритуалы.



> А вот такие действия, на мой взгляд могут осуществлять только Будда, Араханты или по крайней мере практики, которые могут посещать миры дэва-локи в медитативных состояниях, общаться с дэва и заводить там связи. А вот в остальных случаях - это будут простые ритуальные действия, вроде вкушения плоти и крови Христовой у христиан, и никакие Дэва такие ритуальные просьбы не смогут услышать.


А ланкийская Сангха, что по этому поводу думает?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, ну в Европе много чего нет...  Блокадная карма?  А если серьёзно, что это такое по-Вашему - быть чистым буддистом?


Это означает исповедовать идеи наличествующие в самом буддизме, без дополнительных культурных и этнических наслоений. Например, будучи приверженцем тибетского буддизма, совсем не обязательно любить цампу и чай с маслом.

----------

Bob (10.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> ???


Будда разрешил почитать дерево Бодхи в его отсутствие.

----------

Bob (10.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это означает исповедовать идеи наличествующие в самом буддизме, без дополнительных культурных и этнических наслоений. Например, будучи приверженцем тибетского буддизма, совсем не обязательно любить цампу и чай с маслом.


Иначе получится буддизм, искажённый идеями цампомаслизма?  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (10.12.2012), Топпер- (10.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Иначе получится буддизм, искажённый идеями цампомаслизма?


Ингда цампомаслизм заслоняет сам буддизм  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (10.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Это означает исповедовать идеи наличествующие в самом буддизме, без дополнительных культурных и этнических наслоений.


Это означает никаких идей не исповедовать, потому и говорится: исповедовать идеи, наличествующие в самом буддизме.

----------

Дмитрий С (10.12.2012)

----------


## Shus

Конечно можно по разному относится к почитанию Дерева Бодхи, но сам Будда вторую неделю после Просветления провел глядя с благодарностью не мигающим взором на Дерево Бодхи (на том месте сейчас находится  небольшое святилище, которое так и называется – «Animisa locana»).

----------

Богдан Б (10.12.2012), Топпер- (10.12.2012)

----------

